# Drivelers Playground



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

here it is


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

4/5


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

somebody jumpped on that one quick


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

and in celebration

 mater booze  mater booze  mater booze 




jus a little mater booze shuffle fer the new one


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus I am outa here,gotta go to Marietta in the morning...see ya


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> somebody jumpped on that one quick



U rang?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 4/5



you closum I openum


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hankus I am outa here,gotta go to Marietta in the morning...see ya



thanks fer helpin close another taker easy Tiny seed ya in the morn I rekon


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> U rang?



you lurker you...did you see the jacket for AJ?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Peek-a-boo!



I see you



Hankus said:


> thanks fer helpin close another taker easy Tiny seed ya in the morn I rekon



We will see,maybe around 5am or so


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> U rang?



well ya messed up the other one so what are we supposed to think


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello!?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you closum I openum



sounds good to me


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 25, 2010)

heeeyyyyloooo


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!?!?!



haha The avvy is awesome


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Peek-a-boo!



hey lady


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heeeyyyyloooo



Hey feller did ya get _blasted_


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Peek-a-boo!



Peek-a-boo!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!?!?!



Hello!!! LOVE the avatar!!



Seth carter said:


> heeeyyyyloooo



Hiya Seth!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> haha The avvy is awesome





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hello!!! LOVE the avatar!!



He was having a bad hair day! And he was in a bad mood. 


Hey Seth! Whatcha up to?


----------



## pbradley (Jul 25, 2010)

hey y'all.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!?!?!


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vvCDHKYT3xQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vvCDHKYT3xQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Hankus said:


> hey lady


Jeeeeeessssss?


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Peek-a-boo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see youuuuuuuu


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you lurker you...did you see the jacket for AJ?



yeah...just what he needs!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He was having a bad hair day! And he was in a bad mood.
> 
> 
> Hey Seth! Whatcha up to?



Clearly! 



pbradley said:


> hey y'all.



Hi!



YaraG. said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vvCDHKYT3xQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vvCDHKYT3xQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> Jeeeeeessssss?
> 
> ...



If I wanna say "peek-a-boo" back, I can. *attitude, lip smacking, head wobblin, and finger snappin*


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey feller did ya get _blasted_


i dont think so wat did i do


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

pbradley said:


> hey y'all.



Hey!



YaraG. said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vvCDHKYT3xQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vvCDHKYT3xQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



I can't watch it.. dial up is too slow for videos.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He was having a bad hair day! And he was in a bad mood.
> 
> 
> Hey Seth! Whatcha up to?




I LOVE that pic of Carter! 

I didn't realize the other Drivel thread was about done.
Just finished cleaning out the pantry of outdated food and spices. Tomorrow we will conduct a trailcam experiment to see if BamaBoys Hog Concoction is a hit with the pigs of Stewart County. Karo syrup, brown sugar, honey roasted peanuts, Honey bunchs of O's cereal, and confectionate sugar all smeared on a rotten log. This oughta be fun to watch!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't watch it.. dial up is too slow for videos.



It's a clip of Seinfeld where they say heeelllllooooooooo through out the whole set.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I LOVE that pic of Carter!
> 
> I didn't realize the other Drivel thread was about done.
> Just finished cleaning out the pantry of outdated food and spices. Tomorrow we will conduct a trailcam experiment to see if BamaBoys Hog Concoction is a hit with the pigs of Stewart County. Karo syrup, brown sugar, honey roasted peanuts, Honey bunchs of O's cereal, and confectionate sugar all smeared on a rotten log. This oughta be fun to watch!



That's Carter!!!  

Gawsh... don't remind me about all the cleaning that needs to be done over here in my pantry.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's a clip of Seinfeld where they say heeelllllooooooooo through out the whole set.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Jeeeeeessssss?



hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Seth carter said:


> i dont think so wat did i do



nuttin back to sleep



rhbama3 said:


> I LOVE that pic of Carter!
> 
> I didn't realize the other Drivel thread was about done.
> Just finished cleaning out the pantry of outdated food and spices. Tomorrow we will conduct a trailcam experiment to see if BamaBoys Hog Concoction is a hit with the pigs of Stewart County. Karo syrup, brown sugar, honey roasted peanuts, Honey bunchs of O's cereal, and confectionate sugar all smeared on a rotten log. This oughta be fun to watch!



cept fer the log ya mita caught me


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 25, 2010)

apple


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it raining there?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> apple



pie


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> pie



is


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Is it raining there?



naw so I'm drinkn fer the rain, its kinda like a walk fer the cure thang, cepf rednek style


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=556076


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=556076



while you was over here I was over there


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## turtlebug (Jul 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I LOVE that pic of Carter!
> 
> I didn't realize the other Drivel thread was about done.
> Just finished cleaning out the pantry of outdated food and spices. Tomorrow we will conduct a trailcam experiment to see if BamaBoys Hog Concoction is a hit with the pigs of Stewart County. Karo syrup, brown sugar, honey roasted peanuts, Honey bunchs of O's cereal, and confectionate sugar all smeared on a rotten log. This oughta be fun to watch!



Please do not perform said experiment at my stand.  


If it doesn't scare off all of your hogs, then you can smear it all over my logs if you want.  



Errr, the logs around my stand that is.      


What?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Please do not perform said experiment at my stand.
> 
> 
> If it doesn't scare off all of your hogs, then you can smear it all over my logs if you want.
> ...





Hi Tbug!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 25, 2010)

Howdy campers. Anyone want to rub my feet for me?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hi Tbug!!



Hey gal!  Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



How'd you get that pic of me Hank???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How'd you get that pic of me Hank???



I was takin a picher of my new sprinkler and ya jus sprang by


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

Self! said:


> Howdy campers. Anyone want to rub my feet for me?



Hi. Oh, and no.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

xxxshock  post er sumthin dont ya know its impolite to stare


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hi Tbug!!



Hi Georgiabelle!!!



Self! said:


> Howdy campers. Anyone want to rub my feet for me?



Nada



turtlebug said:


> Hey gal!  Hope you're doing well.



Hey Tbug!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Georgiabelle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Jeff!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> xxxshock  post er sumthin dont ya know its impolite to stare



well that gotem to goin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hi Jeff!!



I swear miz Belle ya play with that avatar much as jurzie


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Please do not perform said experiment at my stand.
> 
> 
> If it doesn't scare off all of your hogs, then you can smear it all over my logs if you want.
> ...



*erasing Bug's spot from list of experiments*
Fine then! I'll dump it at two man and am/pm.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I swear miz Belle ya play with that avatar much as jurzie



What's your point?  I was trying to make the blue eyes "pop" when I made it black and white.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> is


Not 


Hankus said:


> naw so I'm drinkn fer the rain, its kinda like a walk fer the cure thang, cepf rednek style


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 25, 2010)

hankus said:


> i swear miz belle ya play with that avatar much as jurzie



and?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> and?



Sic 'em!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 25, 2010)

Evenin y'all...

SGG...Avatar...priceless. You GOT to save that one to show his first girlfriend.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 25, 2010)

Nighty night all!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Nighty night all!!



nite miz Belle I was jus  ya bout the avvy, but Yara really does have a revolver on hers


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


>



few more of them and some mater booze and you be shufflin too

I'll show ya
 mater booze  mater booze  mater booze


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 25, 2010)

Evening drivelers, hows tricks?  Belle, nice avatar.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening drivelers, hows tricks?  Belle, nice avatar.



who tricks

which tricks

what tricks


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm hoping all is peaceful tonight, I've plans tomorrow which don't include sleeping before 10 pm.

Anyone want to assist with repairing a wiring harness that layed up on the exhaust manifold of my truck?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I'm hoping all is peaceful tonight, I've plans tomorrow which don't include sleeping before 10 pm.
> 
> Anyone want to assist with repairing a wiring harness that layed up on the exhaust manifold of my truck?



sure! We'll have that wire harness in and the engine dropped out in no time! Want me to bring my power drill and axe?


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 25, 2010)

Bama, you is excused from mechanic duty.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Bama, you is excused from mechanic duty.



my reputation precedes me, i see.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Jul 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> xxxshock  post er sumthin dont ya know its impolite to stare



xxxshok is my gpa im on probation


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2010)

night ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> my reputation precedes me, i see.






Hankus said:


>


lite weight........... 



rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll!



You toooo???? 

CAMPER HAS LEFT DULIEVILLE!!!!!!!!!!
Another page turned, another chapter started.........


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> CAMPER HAS LEFT DULIEVILLE!!!!!!!!!!
> Another page turned, another chapter started.........



one less excuse for missing FPG...



keep cool today keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2010)

slip said:


> one less excuse for missing FPG...
> 
> 
> 
> keep cool today keebs?



Sweetie, even that camper wouldn't have kept me from FPG, tooooo much riding on that trip!! 

Heck Naw, it was hotter'n a .............. well, it was hot as Haides!!  The slide out wouldn't line up & go in, trying to get it right, moving stuff out of the way............... ya'll, this guy has a long way to go to get it to Metter, ya'll keep him in your thoughts for me, he'll be dropping it off with his bil to work on some more, but you ALL know I'm a worry wart ........... 'nuff said????????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> lite weight...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Helllllllllooooo dawlin'


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Helllllllllooooo dawlin'



Hey yurself dawlin'.................. saw ya'll on the video and saw a GREAT pic of Jman!!
Well SNAP my bud from SC just called, flat on the camper, not sure where he is, but dangit, dangit,dangit!!!

ok, outta here, don't know if I'm headed to help or just to bed........... ya'll stay safe & secure!!


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2010)

i understand keebs, things have a way of working them self out though...it'll be fine.


what up Jeff. cut any grass today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2010)

keebs said:


> hey yurself dawlin'.................. Saw ya'll on the video and saw a great pic of jman!!
> Well snap my bud from sc just called, flat on the camper, not sure where he is, but dangit, dangit,dangit!!!
> 
> ok, outta here, don't know if i'm headed to help or just to bed........... Ya'll stay safe & secure!!


...

Dang...


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 25, 2010)

hello friends how was everyones weekend??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 25, 2010)

Good evening folks!!........Just passin through!!.........didn't get home from the blast till 1:00 am this morning!!........It was good seeing everyone yesterday!!........Been a busy day today!!..........Heading to bed!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 26, 2010)

HelloHelloHello


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 26, 2010)

wake up people.....almost time to get the wife up for our monthly adventure to Marietta....see ya all this afternoon I hope


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> wake up people.....almost time to get the wife up for our monthly adventure to Marietta....see ya all this afternoon I hope



Hey Mike

What's in Marietta for ya?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quick drive by. Got another busy morning. Yall have fun.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Quick drive by. Got another busy morning. Yall have fun.



HEY...slow down when ya drive thru the playground,almost hit me on the swingset


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> lite weight...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and I slept late too 



242outdoors said:


> hello friends how was everyones weekend??



hoss ya shore shot that bow awhile or that was one fine chaw I aint sure which



Jeff Raines said:


> HEY...slow down when ya drive thru the playground,almost hit me on the swingset



If you'd quit jumpin off of it so often it shore would make it easier to dodge ya


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Mornin..

Snicker...Hankus said dodge.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin..
> 
> Snicker...Hankus said dodge.



aint nuttin wrong with a well built pre90 Dodge
had a friend with a passel of em one time, and I'll tell ya they was pretty tough we only broke 3 of em fore we injured  my Ford  shoot it wasnt a week fore he wanted me to bring my 77 Ford back to his place


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Good morning, Babes and bro's!!
Here at the Big House thinking about getting b'fast. See ya'll in a little while!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Babes and bro's!!
> Here at the Big House thinking about getting b'fast. See ya'll in a little while!



speakin of Dodges-----hey bamer yall ever get the silver surfer straitened out


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> aint nuttin wrong with a well built pre90 Dodge
> had a friend with a passel of em one time, and I'll tell ya they was pretty tough we only broke 3 of em fore we injured  my Ford  shoot it wasnt a week fore he wanted me to bring my 77 Ford back to his place



My dad was mopar guy.He he...notice I said was.


rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Babes and bro's!!
> Here at the Big House thinking about getting b'fast. See ya'll in a little while!



Mornin bama.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> My dad was mopar guy.He he...notice I said was.



the boy had some studs but they all had weak links (transmission was worse to go out than anything I've ever seen) I sent my 77 4X4 ford over to his place to live for 6 months and I thought he was gonna cry when I came to get it

that 77 was the ugliest truck I ever owned and I drove it home with a split on the wall of #1 cylinder when she gived it up----blew up goin to the trash of all things, not muddin, not crawlin, not haulin, or the hundereds of stupid  things we put the rascal  through , nope she blowed up takin off 2 bags of trash


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> the boy had some studs but they all had weak links (transmission was worse to go out than anything I've ever seen) I sent my 77 4X4 ford over to his place to live for 6 months and I thought he was gonna cry when I came to get it
> 
> that 77 was the ugliest truck I ever owned and I drove it home with a split on the wall of #1 cylinder when she gived it up----blew up goin to the trash of all things, not muddin, not crawlin, not haulin, or the hundereds of stupid  things we put the rascal  through , nope she blowed up takin off 2 bags of trash



Mebbe she thougt you were takin it to the dump to put her out of her misery...and she figgered she'd save ya some trouble...


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just shoot up here amongst us, one of us has got to have some relief!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mebbe she thougt you were takin it to the dump to put her out of her misery...and she figgered she'd save ya some trouble...



mebbe so but why bring me on home  now a chevy, she'd hav hung the throttle into the dump then blowed up tryin to get out


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Just shoot up here amongst us, one of us has got to have some relief!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Mornin folks............ yep, it's Monday!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Just shoot up here amongst us, one of us has got to have some relief!



Mornin..



Hankus said:


> mebbe so but why bring me on home  now a chevy, she'd hav hung the throttle into the dump then blowed up tryin to get out



Easy now.



Keebs said:


> Mornin folks............ yep, it's Monday!



Mornin keebs.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin folks............ yep, it's Monday!



all day long  

and its finals week


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> all day long
> 
> and its finals week



You can doooo eeeeeet.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Easy now.



Hey dude I has broke so many it don't matter

Chevy 4X4- blowed headgaskets, warped heads
Ford 4X4- split #1 cylnder
Nissan 4X4- aint sure but it don't run no more
Buddys Dodge- bent like half the pushrods and valves

I'm hard on a 4X4


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> You can doooo eeeeeet.



like I got a choice


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> like I got a choice



What kinda school are ya takin?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 26, 2010)

Morning fly-by 

Howdy Folks..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin keebs.


Mernin! 



Hankus said:


> all day long
> 
> and its finals week



 git off here & git to studying then! 


Sweetwater said:


> You can doooo eeeeeet.


ya beat me to it! 



Hankus said:


> like I got a choice


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning fly-by
> 
> Howdy Folks..



Heeeeyyyy Kim!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 26, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Just shoot up here amongst us, one of us has got to have some relief!



Hey Benji - that's a quote from my favorite Coon Huntin story telling guy... Jerry Clower!  

Morning all.  Doin alright this mornin I hope


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> What kinda school are ya takin?



college, finishin o-chem this week


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 26, 2010)

Morning Folks, looks like its gona be one of them days here at the mill.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> git off here & git to studying then!



I'm studyin on the other page this is a web enhanced class


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks, looks like its gona be one of them days here at the mill.



DougE if its possible fer ya werk smarter, not harder


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Morning all.  Doin alright this mornin I hope



Mornin Moonpie


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Benji - that's a quote from my favorite Coon Huntin story telling guy... Jerry Clower!
> 
> Morning all.  Doin alright this mornin I hope


Mornin MP! 



dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks, looks like its gona be one of them days here at the mill.


Hey neighbor! 



Hankus said:


> I'm studyin on the other page this is a web enhanced class



 gotcha!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 26, 2010)

Good morning sunshines!!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> DougE if its possible fer ya werk smarter, not harder


Thats why I took the job here. You got your dad's necter recipie? PM it to me ifin ya do.


Keebs said:


> Hey neighbor!


howdy I sure am ready for a chance to fire up the grill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Mornin' Keebs, Hank, Sweetwater, Moonpie, GeorgiaBelle and anyone else I didn't see


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning fly-by
> 
> Howdy Folks..



Thought I smelt ben gay. Mornin.



MoonPie said:


> Hey Benji - that's a quote from my favorite Coon Huntin story telling guy... Jerry Clower!
> 
> Morning all.  Doin alright this mornin I hope



Mornin..



Hankus said:


> college, finishin o-chem this week



Organic chemistry? Wow...you go man.



dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks, looks like its gona be one of them days here at the mill.



Mornin..



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good morning sunshines!!!!!



Mornin Betty Davis eyes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

DOUGEEEEEEEEEE......oops!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Keebs, Hank, Sweetwater, Moonpie, GeorgiaBelle and anyone else I didn't see



Morning Jeffie!!



Sweetwater said:


> Thought I smelt ben gay. Mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning!! That's a new one.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good morning sunshines!!!!!


Belle sista!!!  How've you been other than busy?!?! 



dougefresh said:


> Thats why I took the job here. You got your dad's necter recipie? PM it to me ifin ya do.
> howdy I sure am ready for a chance to fire up the grill.


Meeee too............. gotta landscape now that the camper is gone, it's gonna take some getting used to not seeing it there! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Keebs, Hank, Sweetwater, Moonpie, GeorgiaBelle and anyone else I didn't see



 Hey chief!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good morning sunshines!!!!!



mornin miz Belle



Sweetwater said:


> Organic chemistry? Wow...you go man.



took the whole thing this summer,  aint got nuttin done fer huntin yet so the few days tween next week and restart of school I'm gonna be hoofin it



Jeff C. said:


> DOUGEEEEEEEEEE......oops!!!!



easy feller we all see him


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Keebs, Hank, Sweetwater, Moonpie, GeorgiaBelle and anyone else I didn't see



Mornin Jeffe.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornin miz Belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your major?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Belle sista!!!  How've you been other than busy?!?!
> 
> 
> Meeee too............. gotta landscape now that the camper is gone, it's gonna take some getting used to not seeing it there!
> ...



Morning Keebs!! I've been good, but just like you said, I've been busy. Retail schedule is kickin' my butt (and social life) and I've been picking up some side jobs sewing for a friend. I'm actually sewing buttons on the last project for him and I'm quite pleased with it.



Hankus said:


> mornin miz Belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Hank!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning Jeffie!!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!! That's a new one.



Yeah, I like that.....'Bette Davis Eyes'



Keebs said:


> Belle sista!!!  How've you been other than busy?!?!
> 
> 
> Meeee too............. gotta landscape now that the camper is gone, it's gonna take some getting used to not seeing it there!
> ...



Good mornin' M'Lady!!!! Like a BIG empty hole over there now huh??



Hankus said:


> mornin miz Belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> What's your major?



pre-pharm, I'm tryin to get in pharmacy school, and it shore aint no fun


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, I like that.....'Bette Davis Eyes'
> 
> 
> 
> Good mornin' M'Lady!!!! Like a BIG empty hole over there now huh??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats why I took the job here. You got your dad's necter recipie? PM it to me ifin ya do.
> howdy I sure am ready for a chance to fire up the grill.



PM scented


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> pre-pharm, I'm tryin to get in pharmacy school, and it shore aint no fun



Oh gawd...good luck with that.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh gawd...good luck with that.



I aint sure its gunna work out but if it does I'll be


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning Jeffie!!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!! That's a new one.



The phrase comes from an early 80's song by Kim Carnes.

I'm dating myself..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> The phrase comes from an early 80's song by Kim Carnes.
> 
> I'm dating myself..



You're dating yourself? How's that going for you? Who wins the arguments??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint sure its gunna work out but if it does I'll be



I believe in ya bro...

My younger brother is about to graduate from UWG with a degree in accounting. First person in the family to graduate college. While raising his son on his own.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning Keebs!! I've been good, but just like you said, I've been busy. Retail schedule is kickin' my butt (and social life) and I've been picking up some side jobs sewing for a friend. I'm actually sewing buttons on the last project for him and I'm quite pleased with it.
> Morning Hank!


I hated working retail for that very reason, give me M-F, 8-5 anyday!!   Glad you remembered the way to the Driveler!  



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, I like that.....'Bette Davis Eyes'
> Good mornin' M'Lady!!!! Like a BIG empty hole over there now huh??



I think that suits her well too!! 
Yep, that'll be the new driveway/parking area, once I make dang sure there isn't any nails/staples/etc. there! 



Hankus said:


> pre-pharm, I'm tryin to get in pharmacy school, and it shore aint no fun



 Good Luck!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> The phrase comes from an early 80's song by Kim Carnes.
> 
> I'm dating myself..



that is definitely an 80s song, ya can tell it in like 2 seconds


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I believe in ya bro...
> 
> My younger brother is about to graduate from UWG with a degree in accounting. First person in the family to graduate college. While raising his son on his own.



thanks SW, I wisht I had'nt wasted so much time decidin that this is what I wanted, but I done a lot of stuff that most college kids got no idea bout and I DON'T REGRET A SECOND OF IT


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck!!!



thanks Keebs, I have the  thing ever time I think bout it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

That was a BIG hit back in the day!!!



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ifDycyRNpcI&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ifDycyRNpcI&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You're dating yourself? How's that going for you? Who wins the arguments??



HA! I hung that one over the plate...

baseball saying..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You're dating yourself? How's that going for you? Who wins the arguments??

















Sweetwater said:


> I believe in ya bro...
> 
> My younger brother is about to graduate from UWG with a degree in accounting. First person in the family to graduate college. While raising his son on his own.



 that's awesome!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thanks SW, I wisht I had'nt wasted so much time decidin that this is what I wanted, but I done a lot of stuff that most college kids got no idea bout and I DON'T REGRET A SECOND OF IT



That's rite.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thanks Keebs, I have the  thing ever time I think bout it



That's a tough field, if you Didn't get the  I'd be worried 'bout ya........... although, come to think of it...............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

I keep getting kicked off the puter here at work. Guess i'll have to wait till i get home to chat and stawk. See ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> pre-pharm, I'm tryin to get in pharmacy school, and it shore aint no fun





Hankus said:


> thanks SW, I wisht I had'nt wasted so much time decidin that this is what I wanted, but I done a lot of stuff that most college kids got no idea bout and I DON'T REGRET A SECOND OF IT




Way to go Hank!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that's awesome!!



Yeah it is...In his spare time he does triathalons. Used to fight the local MMA circuit.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah it is...In his spare time he does triathalons. Used to fight the local MMA circuit.



You tell him I said he's the MAN


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You're dating yourself? How's that going for you? Who wins the arguments??



bet it sux when he has to give himself the silent treatment  or throw a fit from both sides of the issue  or throw skillets at his own head


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep. Hi yep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I keep getting kicked off the puter here at work. Guess i'll have to wait till i get home to chat and stawk. See ya'll later!



Hmmmmm.....hate it when that happens!!!!

Mornin' bama!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I keep getting kicked off the puter here at work. Guess i'll have to wait till i get home to chat and stawk. See ya'll later!


 who's doing that to our Wobert Woo??? 



Sweetwater said:


> Yeah it is...In his spare time he does triathalons. Used to fight the local MMA circuit.



WOW!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep. Hi yep.



Well Hey there Craig!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 26, 2010)

YAY!!!! I've been working on this vest for over 2 weeks now, and it's finally finished!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hmmm



mmmh


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You tell him I said he's the MAN



Yeah...very,very proud of him. We didn't come from a "Leave it to Beaver" household. I was old enough to leave...he wasn't.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep. Hi yep.



What up Craig???....feels good to call someone by there real name now that I've laid my eyeballs and a handshake on 'em



Seth carter said:


> hmmm




HUMMER!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep. Hi yep.



Yeeeeaahhh c'mon. Mornin ht.



Seth carter said:


> hmmm



mmmmppphhhhttt.



GeorgiaBelle said:


> YAY!!!! I've been working on this vest for over 2 weeks now, and it's finally finished!!!!



That is absolutely gorgeous. You got skills girl.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep. Hi yep.



hey TrapDaddy



Seth carter said:


> hmmm



 idjit 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> YAY!!!! I've been working on this vest for over 2 weeks now, and it's finally finished!!!!



 that looks GOOD



Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...very,very proud of him. We didn't come from a "Leave it to Beaver" household. I was old enough to leave...he wasn't.



kinda sounds like my dad, he left home almost fore he could drive but he turned out good, if ya need a character reference ask DougE bout Uncle Ron---nevermind I aint sure DougE is that credible


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> HUMMER!!!!



naw pretty sure he's a idjit, a lurkin idjit at that


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks y'all!! Now I gotta go deliver the vest!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> YAY!!!! I've been working on this vest for over 2 weeks now, and it's finally finished!!!!



 Stunning work as usual G'Belle!!!  Hhhmmmm, wonder how one like that would go with the skirt you made me????


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well Hey there Craig!!


Happy Monday Keebs, hey do you need more bugX? 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> YAY!!!! I've been working on this vest for over 2 weeks now, and it's finally finished!!!!


That's some good sewing there Belle.



Jeff C. said:


> What up Craig???....feels good to call someone by there real name now that I've laid my eyeballs and a handshake on 'em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Jeff. How'd that deer meat turn out? I bet it was tasty.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey TrapDaddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> YAY!!!! I've been working on this vest for over 2 weeks now, and it's finally finished!!!!



Very nice Belle!!!!   My wife is in the apparel industry....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeeeeaahhh c'mon. Mornin ht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey SW, best of days to ya.



Hankus said:


> hey TrapDaddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Happy Monday there Bocephus. Keep'um skrait down arr. Duh huh.


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey, all...looks like ya'll are off to a good start!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey SW, best of days to ya.
> 
> 
> Happy Monday there Bocephus. Keep'um skrait down arr. Duh huh.



lawd I wisht I didn't, but I know what ya mean


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey, all...looks like ya'll are off to a good start!



yup Tiny did that now I gots to try n closer again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey, all...looks like ya'll are off to a good start!



Mornin' Artmom!!!


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

*Git to it -*



Hankus said:


> yup Tiny did that now I gots to try n closer again



You're supposed to be studying!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey, all...looks like ya'll are off to a good start!


Well hey there. Long time. How ya been?


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

*Helloooo -*



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Artmom!!!



Hey, Jeff My brother's name is Jeff, as well. Wish I'd been at Blast and met you 'n Hankus in person. Red headed boy holdin' Quack's coozie is yours, correct? QT PIE!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Monday Keebs, hey do you need more bugX?


Around my place??  Always! 



Artmom said:


> Hey, all...looks like ya'll are off to a good start!


Hey sweetsista!!



Artmom said:


> You're supposed to be studying!!!



 Git'em teach!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey, Jeff My brother's name is Jeff, as well. Wish I'd been at Blast and met you 'n Hankus in person. Red headed boy holdin' Quack's coozie is yours, correct? QT PIE!



that's kybowhunter's "minime".........lil red we call him!
and he is as sweet as he is cute too!!
and the tall legged beauty on the left  in the WOW pic is his daughter, she's a "wit" (Wow in Training)


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

*Hey friend!*



hogtrap44 said:


> Well hey there. Long time. How ya been?



Good! Yeah, you used to call on me from time to time. Thought 'ya didn't love me no mo! I hardly got  chance to visit wit ya at WAR ... so, gotta make up for it at FPG!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey, Jeff My brother's name is Jeff, as well. Wish I'd been at Blast and met you 'n Hankus in person. Red headed boy holdin' Quack's coozie is yours, correct? QT PIE!



No Ma'am....see Nic's thread in the campfire.....Rutt just posted a pic of my Son and I with Nic.


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

*Hey gal!*



Keebs said:


> that's kybowhunter's "minime".........lil red we call him!
> and he is as sweet as he is cute too!!
> and the tall legged beauty on the left  in the WOW pic is his daughter, she's a "wit" (Wow in Training)



Oh! Thanks for gettin' me skrait on tha chillin!!! Saw that gal, whoa! at the legs!!! _My short 5'3" self is jealous!!! _Muddy had told me that was Tim's daughter as i was viewing the pics. 

WHEN are we EVER gonna get a chance to visit, Keebs???

I gotta learn to multi quote on here, too BTW!!! Mitch was tellin' me how. Gonna try it in a few min. Probably gonna make a mess of it - heads up ya'll for the unintellgible garbage soon to follow...


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

good morning everyone! man i love mondays!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey SW, best of days to ya.
> 
> 
> Happy Monday there Bocephus. Keep'um skrait down arr. Duh huh.



Back at ya.



Artmom said:


> Hey, all...looks like ya'll are off to a good start!



Mornin.



Jeff C. said:


> No Ma'am....see Nic's thread in the campfire.....Rutt just posted a pic of my Son and I with Nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Oh! Thanks for gettin' me skrait on tha chillin!!! Saw that gal, whoa! at the legs!!! _My short 5'3" self is jealous!!! _Muddy had told me that was Tim's daughter as i was viewing the pics.
> 
> WHEN are we EVER gonna get a chance to visit, Keebs???
> 
> I gotta learn to multi quote on here, too BTW!!! Mitch was tellin' me how. Gonna try it in a few min. Probably gonna make a mess of it - heads up ya'll for the unintellgible garbage soon to follow...



You can do it......if Hankus can


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Good! Yeah, you used to call on me from time to time. Thought 'ya didn't love me no mo! I hardly got  chance to visit wit ya at WAR ... so, gotta make up for it at FPG!


Yes i try to keep up with all my friends. Some times get behind da power curve tween working all the time, an snake hunting an stuff. Whew, i loose track. I do have planz to be at FPG. Lots of eating an visiting to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> good morning everyone! man i love mondays!



Mornin' 242....it's Monday????


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> good morning everyone! man i love mondays!



SLAP!

Ya got yer senses back now?

Mornin..


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

*My pal!*

Oh looky!!! _It's 242 time!!![/_SIZE]

Hey, sweet!

_Uh...what's up with the weird font size garble, above? I've never had that happen before. Whatever!_


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Oh! Thanks for gettin' me skrait on tha chillin!!! Saw that gal, whoa! at the legs!!! _My short 5'3" self is jealous!!! _Muddy had told me that was Tim's daughter as i was viewing the pics.
> 
> WHEN are we EVER gonna get a chance to visit, Keebs???
> 
> I gotta learn to multi quote on here, too BTW!!! Mitch was tellin' me how. Gonna try it in a few min. Probably gonna make a mess of it - heads up ya'll for the unintellgible garbage soon to follow...


FPG????  Make plans now!!
You can do the m.q., I'm sure of it!!



242outdoors said:


> good morning everyone! man i love mondays!



Mernin!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> good morning everyone! man i love mondays!


Hey feller. I keep wanting to call ya 243. Reminds me of the gun. How you be bud?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You can do it......if Hankus can


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

*Ha*



Jeff C. said:


> You can do it......if Hankus can



Hey, he can see this ya know!



hogtrap44 said:


> Yes i try to keep up with all my friends. Some times get behind da power curve tween working all the time, an snake hunting an stuff. Whew, i loose track. I do have planz to be at FPG. Lots of eating an visiting to do.



Gonna be a good time, as always!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> You're supposed to be studying!!!



I was



Artmom said:


> Hey, Jeff My brother's name is Jeff, as well. Wish I'd been at Blast and met you 'n Hankus in person. Red headed boy holdin' Quack's coozie is yours, correct? QT PIE!



theys people at blast that didn't seed me either 



242outdoors said:


> good morning everyone! man i love mondays!



nut 



Jeff C. said:


> You can do it......if Hankus can



I is gettin good at it



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey feller. I keep wanting to call ya 243. Reminds me of the gun. How you be bud?



naw thats his alpha numeric counterpart 243Savage


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey, he can see this ya know!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be a good time, as always!



Good job.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey, he can see this ya know!



that dont even slow em down


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' 242....it's Monday????



unfortunately yes! ready for 5pm already!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, getting late. Got to go get busy afore work time starts. Gonna be a hot one again today. Oh boy. Ya'll be good. See ya later.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey feller. I keep wanting to call ya 243. Reminds me of the gun. How you be bud?



call me whatever haha. im doing well just trying to stay outa the heat! gonna be rough today hangin stands when i get off work. how are you?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> unfortunately yes! ready for 5pm already!



ya shootin get hawt enuff fer ya


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> FPG????  Make plans now!!
> You can do the m.q., I'm sure of it!!
> 
> 
> ...



keebs i missed ya! how ya doin?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> call me whatever haha. im doing well just trying to stay outa the heat! gonna be rough today hangin stands when i get off work. how are you?



I need to do the same thing but I'm puttin it off til next week


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya shootin get hawt enuff fer ya



yes hangin stands will be awful today


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sho nuff, but it could be the stand that gets the biggun so ya gots to do it


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Oh looky!!! _It's 242 time!!![/_SIZE]
> 
> Hey, sweet!
> 
> _Uh...what's up with the weird font size garble, above? I've never had that happen before. Whatever!_




haha you so silly art. how ya been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, getting late. Got to go get busy afore work time starts. Gonna be a hot one again today. Oh boy. Ya'll be good. See ya later.



Take care HT!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Take care HT!!!



taker easy TrapDaddy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> keebs i missed ya! how ya doin?



Like you, waiting on 5:00! 

Later HogT!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sho nuff, but it could be the stand that gets the biggun so ya gots to do it



true true.....i'd rather shoot a slick head floppy eared fat faced nanny goat doe


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, getting late. Got to go get busy afore work time starts. Gonna be a hot one again today. Oh boy. Ya'll be good. See ya later.



Have a good un.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Like you, waiting on 5:00!
> 
> Later HogT!!



i see i see.....i got up early to work my dog and its just making my day longer


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2010)

What it is, what is aint???  Top o the mornin to ya fine dribblers.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> true true.....i'd rather shoot a slick head floppy eared fat faced nanny goat doe



I dont know bout rather but I don't give many slicks the free pass 

plus they eat a whole lots better


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What it is, what is aint???  Top o the mornin to ya fine dribblers.



Howdy, I seed ya lived through the


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

*Hiya -*



242outdoors said:


> haha you so silly art. how ya been?



Goofy as always...just doing yard work - weed killin', mostly. Swim some...grill some...ya know -yawn!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dont know bout rather but I don't give many slicks the free pass
> 
> plus they eat a whole lots better



unless they got the kids with them then they go in the freezer....or to a needy family. i've cooked them antlers every way ya can and still cant make em taste good


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i see i see.....i got up early to work my dog and its just making my day longer


Ouch, yeah it would! 



BBQBOSS said:


> What it is, what is aint???  Top o the mornin to ya fine dribblers.



 Hey Birfdayboy, you make out like a bandit??


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Goofy as always...just doing yard work - weed killin', mostly. Swim some...grill some...ya know -yawn!



let me know when youre done i got grass needin cutting and some weed eating for ya....bring the grill with ya


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Goofy as always...just doing yard work - weed killin', mostly. Swim some...grill some...ya know -yawn!


You're just enjoyin the "Life of Riley" which you deserve for uummm, how much longer??
I know one county was starting this week another not until *gasp* After Labor day!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> unless they got the kids with them then they go in the freezer....or to a needy family. i've cooked them antlers every way ya can and still cant make em taste good



they'll probly flay me, but the best way to stack em 2 and 3 deep is lay down the momma first


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ouch, yeah it would!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Birfdayboy, you make out like a bandit??



Well I had wimmens coming from near and far to see me on my birfday to give me presents...  unfortunately my wife was waiting in the driveway with the shotgun...    

I made out purty good.  Family was good to me and spent the weekend with my boys.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> they'll probly flay me, but the best way to stack em 2 and 3 deep is lay down the momma first



hahaha! been there done that. kinda felt bad but they tasted too good in the end.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well I had wimmens coming from near and far to see me on my birfday to give me presents...  unfortunately my wife was waiting in the driveway with the shotgun...
> 
> I made out purty good.  Family was good to me and spent the weekend with my boys.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well I had wimmens coming from near and far to see me on my birfday to give me presents...  unfortunately my wife was waiting in the driveway and they liked her company better than mine...
> 
> I made out purty good.  Family was good to me and spent the weekend with my boys.



fixed it for you......................


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for you......................



BWAAAhahaha...good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What it is, what is aint???  Top o the mornin to ya fine dribblers.



What it twas???  Started splittin' some wood yesterday...didn't get too far in that heat though 



242outdoors said:


> let me know when youre done i got grass needin cutting and some weed eating for ya....bring the grill with ya



Did somebody say GRASSCUTTIN???


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What it twas???  Started splittin' some wood yesterday...didn't get too far in that heat though
> 
> 
> 
> Did somebody say GRASSCUTTIN???



artmom said she's doing a lil yard work......figured she could stop by and get my yard while she's at it


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for you......................



  



Sweetwater said:


> BWAAAhahaha...good one.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> BWAAAhahaha...good one.


 why thankya sir!  



BBQBOSS said:


>



luv ya Matty!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> artmom said she's doing a lil yard work......figured she could stop by and get my yard while she's at it



I got a _lil yardwork_  she can stop by here on the way to your place...


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

*Hmmmph!*



242outdoors said:


> let me know when youre done i got grass needin cutting and some weed eating for ya....bring the grill with ya



Well, okay, but you have to make dessert or somethin'  - if I gotta do all the other!




Keebs said:


> You're just enjoyin the "Life of Riley" which you deserve for uummm, how much longer??
> I know one county was starting this week another not until *gasp* After Labor day!!




NEXT WEDNESDAY my playtime comes to a screeching HALT! Teachers report back

That's why I've been on here like a maniac lately. I know it's about to end. Boo hoo!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Well, okay, but you have to make dessert or somethin'  - if I gotta do all the other!
> 
> NEXT WEDNESDAY my playtime comes to a screeching HALT! Teachers report back
> 
> That's why I've been on here like a maniac lately. I know it's about to end. Boo hoo!



 I remember them days!  Seems like you have plenty of time to do Anything!!  Then BAM, it is GONE!! 
Enjoy the time you have though!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Well, okay, but you have to make dessert or somethin'  - if I gotta do all the other!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anything you want art! all you gotta do is say the word!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Well, okay, but you have to make dessert or somethin'  - if I gotta do all the other!



Deal.

Homemade nanner pudding work for ya?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> why thankya sir!
> 
> 
> 
> luv ya Matty!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2010)

iaufn qufj9 qh oiqe4u8fyqa  ??


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> iaufn qufj9 qh oiqe4u8fyqa  ??



is that jibberish??.....or middle eastern?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> iaufn qufj9 qh oiqe4u8fyqa  ??



I love you to, quacky.


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

I just LOVE ya'll! Yeah, Sweet (water) - that dessert sounds mighty fine! I'll need that dessert in advance  - I'll be there to do that yardwork in er.....December maybe???


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

hehehe


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> I just LOVE ya'll! Yeah, Sweet (water) - that dessert sounds mighty fine! I'll need that dessert in advance  - I'll be there to do that yardwork in er.....December maybe???



But the grass will be dead then...Oh well..worth a shot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> iaufn qufj9 qh oiqe4u8fyqa  ??



You been hangin round Crackerdave and Capn' Crunch too much


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> is that jibberish??.....or middle eastern?





BBQBOSS said:


> I love you to, quacky.



I knew BossBaby would understand!!





Artmom said:


> I just LOVE ya'll! Yeah, Sweet (water) - that dessert sounds mighty fine! I'll need that dessert in advance  - I'll be there to do that yardwork in er.....December maybe???





Wellllllllll hellooooooo there Ms Artmom!!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I knew BossBaby would understand!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o i see how it is!! speak to everyone but your neighbor up the road....and art gets a smiley face....i'm hurt quack


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> iaufn qufj9 qh oiqe4u8fyqa  ??



Yeah..Ima big UGA fan too.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah..Ima big UGA fan too.



haha that was a good one


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> But the grass will be dead then...Oh well..worth a shot.



That's what I'm _*counting*_ on!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I knew BossBaby would understand!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wellllllllll hellooooooo there Ms Artmom!!!




Hey, Quack! Look at me - I'm multi-quoting!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> haha that was a good one



Thank ya...thank ya very much...Elvis voice/off.


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

*grin -*



242outdoors said:


> o i see how it is!! speak to everyone but your neighbor up the road....and art gets a smiley face....i'm hurt quack



Awwwwwww! Quack's been wit me from the very beginning of my GON days!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> That's what I'm _*counting*_ on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's ok...I got leaves...thousands of em.

Oh..and bring some pecans and I'll make a pecan pie.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Awwwwwww! Quack's been wit me from the very beginning of my GON days!



i can tell     hehehe


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

*Nice try!*



Sweetwater said:


> It's ok...I got leaves...thousands of em.
> 
> Oh..and bring some pecans and I'll make a pecan pie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> o i see how it is!! speak to everyone but your neighbor up the road....and art gets a smiley face....i'm hurt quack



Hiya neighbor!!




Sweetwater said:


> Yeah..Ima big UGA fan too.








Artmom said:


> That's what I'm _*counting*_ on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You go girl!!!




Artmom said:


> Awwwwwww! Quack's been wit me from the very beginning of my GON days!




Datz right I've been stawkin, er uh, friends with Amom for awhile!!!  She's my bud!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya neighbor!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll let is slide this time...just cuz you live so close by when's the last time ya been thru bartow?


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

*Nah!*



242outdoors said:


> i can tell     hehehe



Oh, I'm no fool. Quack has a long list of WOW's he stawks on a regular basis!!! He's a serial offender!  But I likes him just tha' same! Keeps me smilin' and laughing!


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2010)

Quack! whats up man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i'll let is slide this time...just cuz you live so close by when's the last time ya been thru bartow?




Couple of months ago when I went fishing with TGattis in Savannah??




Artmom said:


> Oh, I'm no fool. Quack has a long list of WOW's he stawks on a regular basis!!! He's a serial offender!  But I likes him just tha' same! Keeps me smilin' and laughing!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Oh, I'm no fool. Quack has a long list of WOW's he stawks on a regular basis!!! He's a serial offender!  But I likes him just tha' same! Keeps me smilin' and laughing!



haha o i see...well i can see why someone would stalk you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2010)

slip said:


> Quack! whats up man.



Hey lil bro, you doing alright??  Hope you're staying outta this heat!!

Got a couple of days off, gonna go work on my bird field shortly!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Couple of months ago when I went fishing with TGattis in Savannah??



o ok. it's a pretty happenin town....we have a great gas station....caution light....cafe....and a me...thats bout it haha


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> haha o i see...well i can see why someone would stalk you



Back off youngun, I saw her first!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back off youngun, I saw her first!!



haha go right ahead sir.....she's way outa my league anyway


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Gotta strip the paint off of some furniture for my daughter to take to VSU....moving into a house. I hate that stuff already low on braincells

Catch y'all later on....


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

Lawd! My 8 year old is about to blow a fuse waiting on the computer. She's been real patient all mornin' while I've been on here. I should reward the kid and let her play............so, Ya'll have a super day! Was fun! Hey Slip! Bye Slip!

Keebs, 242, Quack, Jeff - L8TR


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Oh, I'm no fool. Quack has a long list of WOW's he stawks on a regular basis!!! He's a serial offender!  But I likes him just tha' same! Keeps me smilin' and laughing!



Dont forget about your young stawker.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Lawd! My 8 year old is about to blow a fuse waiting on the computer. She's been real patient all mornin' while I've been on here. I should reward the kid and let her play............so, Ya'll have a super day! Was fun! Hey Slip! Bye Slip!
> 
> Keebs, 242, Quack, Jeff - L8TR



take it easy art


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Lawd! My 8 year old is about to blow a fuse waiting on the computer. She's been real patient all mornin' while I've been on here. I should reward the kid and let her play............so, Ya'll have a super day! Was fun! Hey Slip! Bye Slip!
> 
> Keebs, 242, Quack, Jeff - L8TR



L8TR Artmom!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Howdy slip...


Bye Jeff and hawt....I mean artmom.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> haha go right ahead sir.....she's way outa my league anyway




She's outta most everybodies league, but that ain't never stopped me!!




Artmom said:


> Lawd! My 8 year old is about to blow a fuse waiting on the computer. She's been real patient all mornin' while I've been on here. I should reward the kid and let her play............so, Ya'll have a super day! Was fun! Hey Slip! Bye Slip!
> 
> Keebs, 242, Quack, Jeff - L8TR





Noooooooooo, I can't stawk ya when you go offline!!


Incoming text !!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's outta most everybodies league, but that ain't never stopped me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good attitude to have! reach fror the stars you'll get her!


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey lil bro, you doing alright??  Hope you're staying outta this heat!!
> 
> Got a couple of days off, gonna go work on my bird field shortly!!


dude, speaking of birds. about a month ago there was a quail standing in the drive way. just standing there looking around

dont remember if i told you or not..


Artmom said:


> Lawd! My 8 year old is about to blow a fuse waiting on the computer. She's been real patient all mornin' while I've been on here. I should reward the kid and let her play............so, Ya'll have a super day! Was fun! Hey Slip! Bye Slip!
> 
> Keebs, 242, Quack, Jeff - L8TR


later Amom. take care.


Sweetwater said:


> Howdy slip...
> 
> 
> Bye Jeff and hawt....I mean artmom.



what up sweet.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

hey slip! nice to drivel with you again. how are ya?


----------



## Artmom (Jul 26, 2010)

*You all are too much! (in a good way - )*

_*I swear, I think I'm gonna cry!!! *_ 

Ya'll have MADE MY DAY - and I mean it!​

​


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> hey slip! nice to drivel with you again. how are ya?



Yo. doing good here...staying inside!

hows you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2010)

slip said:


> dude, speaking of birds. about a month ago there was a quail standing in the drive way. just standing there looking around
> 
> dont remember if i told you or not..
> 
> ...




A rabid quail??




Artmom said:


> _*I swear, I think I'm gonna cry!!! *_
> 
> Ya'll have MADE MY DAY - and I mean it!​
> 
> ​





Awwwwwwwww, big hug from yo QuackBaby!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

slip said:


> Yo. doing good here...staying inside!
> 
> hows you?



stayin in this office as long as i can before going outside. stay cool man it's gonna be a tad warmmm today dont let the heat beat ya


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2010)

arrgghh

Highs in the mid 90s. Heat index readings 104 to 108. West winds 5 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50 percent.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

slip said:


> arrgghh
> 
> Highs in the mid 90s. Heat index readings 104 to 108. West winds 5 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50 percent.



come on rain!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy slip...
> 
> 
> Bye Jeff and hawt....I mean artmom.



Later Sugarwater



slip said:


> dude, speaking of birds. about a month ago there was a quail standing in the drive way. just standing there looking around
> 
> dont remember if i told you or not..
> 
> ...



Howdy slip....I sure do miss hearin' them Bobwhites round here Used to hear them daily.....been a long time since I've heard one


Alright I'm outta here for a while!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

slip said:


> arrgghh
> 
> Highs in the mid 90s. Heat index readings 104 to 108. West winds 5 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50 percent.



Had to make a trip yesterday to a neighboring county, truck thermometer said 96............ I didn't wanna know the heat index!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Later Sugarwater
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 later chief, tell Jman Miss Keebs says "HI"!


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> come on rain!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Howdy slip....I sure do miss hearin' them Bobwhites round here Used to hear them daily.....been a long time since I've heard one


thats what the neighbor said too. they built the 20 homes on this street and people let their cats roam around wild....seen 2 quail in 6 years.


Keebs said:


> Had to make a trip yesterday to a neighboring county, truck thermometer said 96............ I didn't wanna know the heat index!



lawd i hope it lets up soon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2010)

Later folks, gotta do sumpin productive...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

allright. It's WAAAYYY to hot to go to the Hog farm today. Think i'll take a nap and then go pistol shopping at the Pawn shops. Still wanna find a beater to dispatch the occasional wounded hog.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> allright. It's WAAAYYY to hot to go to the Hog farm today. Think i'll take a nap and then go pistol shopping at the Pawn shops. Still wanna find a beater to dispatch the occasional wounded hog.



yep, I'd have to agree with ya there!  Too hot outside for anything............... well, almost anything.............


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

slip said:


> arrgghh
> 
> Highs in the mid 90s. Heat index readings 104 to 108. West winds 5 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50 percent.



Quit whining youngin..why..back in my day...we didn't have AC....

Is my nose growin yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Quit whining youngin..why..back in my day...we didn't have AC....
> 
> Is my nose growin yet?



Aaawww granpa, didja have to walk uphill to school both ways tooooo???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww granpa, didja have to walk uphill to school both ways tooooo???



Naw...had a bike....rode it too baseball practice too.

Man...I done opened up a hornets nest on FB....got in touch with one old classmate....now they ALL wanna gab. My poor fingers...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Naw...had a bike....rode it too baseball practice too.
> 
> Man...I done opened up a hornets nest on FB....got in touch with one old classmate....now they ALL wanna gab. My poor fingers...



I actually rode my bike across Slappey Blvd. to get to school when I was in elementary! I wouldn't want to now a days!


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Quit whining youngin..why..back in my day...we didn't have AC....
> 
> Is my nose growin yet?



yeah well when you were my age it was cooler in the summer, but your generation melted the ice caps and kilt the polar bears.




on a side note, my little turkey is tryin so hard to work up a full gobble cute little thing...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I actually rode my bike across Slappey Blvd. to get to school when I was in elementary! I wouldn't want to now a days!



Heck naw...Used to ride mine across what is now Windy Hill road in Mayretta...Used to be called Jones Shaw.

Gonna go take my geritol now.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah well when you were my age it was cooler in the summer, but your generation melted the ice caps and kilt the polar bears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think mine has done found her some friends, haven't seen her in almost a week! 




Sweetwater said:


> Heck naw...Used to ride mine across what is now Windy Hill road in Mayretta...Used to be called Jones Shaw.
> 
> Gonna go take my geritol now.



Save me some!


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 26, 2010)

I be back!!! 




F.Y.I. it's hot as......well you know.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah well when you were my age it was cooler in the summer, but your generation melted the ice caps and kilt the polar bears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had to give away two little turkeys when I moved back to N.ga. Just had em where they were used to me.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think mine has done found her some friends, haven't seen her in almost a week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure she found friends?



Benji314 said:


> I be back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Afternoon.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I actually rode my bike across Slappey Blvd. to get to school when I was in elementary! I wouldn't want to now a days!



And what school was that?
Northside maybe?


BTW Howdee howdoo!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I be back!!!
> 
> F.Y.I. it's hot as......well you know.


Naahhh, ya think?? 



Sweetwater said:


> Are you sure she found friends?
> Afternoon.


sshhhhh, don't jinx her!!   that's what I'm hoping, maybe they went shopping or something & she'll wonder back like she did last time! 



chuckb7718 said:


> And what school was that?
> Northside maybe?
> 
> 
> BTW Howdee howdoo!



Nope, Palmyra and one year at Magnolia............ whataboutyou??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naahhh, ya think??
> 
> 
> sshhhhh, don't jinx her!!   that's what I'm hoping, maybe they went shopping or something & she'll wonder back like she did last time!
> ...




We crossed in opposite directions. I crossed at Whispering Pines to get to Northside. 


Jeeeezzzzzz, that was a lloooonnnnnggggg time ago!


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think mine has done found her some friends, haven't seen her in almost a week!


im gunna do some feather clippin tonight so i can let them out for the first time tommorow. if they get over the fence though...


Sweetwater said:


> Had to give away two little turkeys when I moved back to N.ga. Just had em where they were used to me.



i had a giant white (hen) who would follow me around like a puppy dog. at 26 pounds she let me pick her up

spider bite under the wing did her in.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> We crossed in opposite directions. I crossed at Whispering Pines to get to Northside.
> 
> 
> Jeeeezzzzzz, that was a lloooonnnnnggggg time ago!


 I remember when McDonalds was put in at the corner of Slappey & Palmyra, boy talk about "being up town" going to get my own fries to eat on the bike ride home!! 



slip said:


> im gunna do some feather clippin tonight so i can let them out for the first time tommorow. if they get over the fence though...



You don't have a cover on the pen for them??


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You been hangin round Crackerdave and Capn' Crunch too much



  Don't believe _everything_ you hear.


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I remember when McDonalds was put in at the corner of Slappey & Palmyra, boy talk about "being up town" going to get my own fries to eat on the bike ride home!!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a cover on the pen for them??



yeah. but im going to let them out during the day like the chickens. they roam around the yard and gardens. i just dont want them being able to fly over the fence to get out.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

an the warden sang come on somebody y dont ya run ole red  itchin to have a little fun get my lantern get my gun red will have ya treed for tha mornin comes


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 26, 2010)

Well folks done moved up to my new office. The AC unit only cools this room and is reading 64 right now.I think it is a little oversized.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well folks done moved up to my new office. The AC unit only cools this room and is reading 64 right now.I think it is a little oversized.



hey dougefresh lickin any windows today?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Don't believe _everything_ you hear.



Thanks....I gotcha!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah. but im going to let them out during the day like the chickens. they roam around the yard and gardens. i just dont want them being able to fly over the fence to get out.


  you train them to pen up by calling "pen up, pen up"??  



dougefresh said:


> Well folks done moved up to my new office. The AC unit only cools this room and is reading 64 right now.I think it is a little oversized.


I could handle that! 



242outdoors said:


> hey dougefresh lickin any windows today?



 that's his morning duties!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Gotta go scrape some more paint remover off the furniture


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> hey dougefresh lickin any windows today?



Not yet,but its still eairly. I know this tinfoil hat is gona hafta come off soon.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you train them to pen up by calling "pen up, pen up"??
> 
> 
> I could handle that!
> ...



haha o i had no idea. i just remember him saying something about some pain pills and lickin some windows last week hahaha


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Not yet,but its still eairly. I know this tinfoil hat is gona hafta come off soon.



crackin me up....i wore my sunglasses for the first 2 hours at work


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> haha o i had no idea. i just remember him saying something about some pain pills and lickin some windows last week hahaha



No pain pills here, don't need um, SGG is a pain enough for me. Couldn't handle taking pills that gave me more of it. Now when it comes to winderlikein I'ma pro.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go scrape some more paint remover off the furniture



Save some paint chips for me.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> No pain pills here, don't need um, SGG is a pain enough for me. Couldn't handle taking pills that gave me more of it. Now when it comes to winderlikein I'ma pro.



when i grow up i wanna be a professional window licker!    my office doesn't have windows....all i have to lick are roaches....and they dont like it when i lick them


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> What's in Marietta for ya?



Wife gets treatment at the Fibro center once a month...



dougefresh said:


> No pain pills here, don't need um, SGG is a pain enough for me. Couldn't handle taking pills that gave me more of it. Now when it comes to winderlikein I'ma pro.



Pain pils and winderlikin,sounds like a fun day,now I wasn't on call maybe I could try it


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh and afternoon all


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Oh and afternoon all



afternoon friend how thing with you?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> afternoon friend how thing with you?



long day driving to Marietta and back


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 26, 2010)

what's up you buncha winder licker's.......i crack myself up sometimes


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> long day driving to Marietta and back



i feel your drivin pain....sixty something miles one way to work


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> what's up you buncha winder licker's.......i crack myself up sometimes



hey dawgs! did you start this whole winder lickin idear??


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> hey dawgs! did you start this whole winder lickin idear??



no sir,was just a jab at my buddy doug from my end.dont know where it originated.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> i feel your drivin pain....sixty something miles one way to work



177 each way,thankfully it is only once a month now,used to me weekly


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey y'all
like Chuck says

Howdee & Howdoo?

Y'all doin alright the afternoon. Hope So


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> no sir,was just a jab at my buddy doug from my end.dont know where it originated.



well wherever it came from..its hilarious....doug said he was lickin winders last week when he pain medicine kicked in and i started laughin out loud at work all i could think about was the goofy guy off of the office lickin a window at work


jmfauver said:


> 177 each way,thankfully it is only once a month now,used to me weekly



wow well i'm sorry bud!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> well wherever it came from..its hilarious....doug said he was lickin winders last week when he pain medicine kicked in and i started laughin out loud at work all i could think about was the goofy guy off of the office lickin a window at work
> 
> 
> wow well i'm sorry bud!



oh it's funny no doubt,reminds me of one year at youth camp and the girls dorm room's......but i'll have to tell ya later.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> oh it's funny no doubt,reminds me of one year at youth camp and the girls dorm room's......but i'll have to tell ya later.



sounds like a nail biter  tell me at fpg 

maybe some people will bring rv's so we can lick their winders at night


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey y'all
> like Chuck says
> 
> Howdee & Howdoo?
> ...



hello there moonpie! nice to meet ya i'm pretty new to the drivel world


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2010)

Howdy folks,

Except for the lovely miss Keebs ( aka purty eyes )   this has turned into a boys club. Which one of you fellers ran off all the WOW's


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> when i grow up i wanna be a professional window licker!    my office doesn't have windows....all i have to lick are roaches....and they dont like it when i lick them


Keep applying yourself and maybe one day.



jmfauver said:


> Oh and afternoon all


What up 



DAWGsfan2 said:


> what's up you buncha winder licker's.......i crack myself up sometimes


What up Bro



242outdoors said:


> hey dawgs! did you start this whole winder lickin idear??


Nope thats an old one for us short bus riders. One more rule for ya, don't ever give one of us your cell number unless you have unlimited texts.



MoonPie said:


> Hey y'all
> like Chuck says
> 
> Howdee & Howdoo?
> ...



What up moonie.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> hello there moonpie! nice to meet ya i'm pretty new to the drivel world



Back at ya 242  I jump in and out over here from Montgomery. Glad to read your posts and glad to meet ya


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Except for the lovely miss Keebs ( aka purty eyes )   this has turned into a boys club. Which one of you fellers ran off all the WOW's



had to be doug or dawgs talking bout lickin winders   come back ladies. i'll make one less guy for ya'll...got to head home from work. enjoy your evening everyone!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Except for the lovely miss Keebs ( aka purty eyes )   this has turned into a boys club. Which one of you fellers ran off all the WOW's



weren't me although i have been acused,howdy sterlo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Save some paint chips for me.



Ain't no chips....slimey long strands drenched in paint remover and some of my skin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Well, okay, but you have to make dessert or somethin'  - if I gotta do all the other!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha my mom goes back soon she works at the school



Hooked On Quack said:


> iaufn qufj9 qh oiqe4u8fyqa  ??



Thanks Quack I'll have the second one if it's alright with you.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Later folks, gotta do sumpin productive...



I feel my leg bein pulled

does it involve  



dougefresh said:


> Well folks done moved up to my new office. The AC unit only cools this room and is reading 64 right now.I think it is a little oversized.



lucky dawg 1st the nekter now the A/C



242outdoors said:


> when i grow up i wanna be a professional window licker!    my office doesn't have windows....all i have to lick are roaches....and they dont like it when i lick them



does that giv ya a high like likin them toadyfrogs 



jmfauver said:


> Oh and afternoon all



Hey ya Tiny



MoonPie said:


> Hey y'all
> like Chuck says
> 
> Howdee & Howdoo?
> ...



Hey Moonpie



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Except for the lovely miss Keebs ( aka purty eyes )   this has turned into a boys club. Which one of you fellers ran off all the WOW's



Hey Sterlo it aint me I been on my best behavior since Tag gots on me the other day

To the rest


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> had to be doug or dawgs talking bout lickin winders   come back ladies. i'll make one less guy for ya'll...got to head home from work. enjoy your evening everyone!



be safe friend,maybe we will get to shake hands at the fpg


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no chips....slimey long strands drenched in paint remover and some of my skin



in that case dont save me none


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> had to be doug or dawgs talking bout lickin winders   come back ladies. i'll make one less guy for ya'll...got to head home from work. enjoy your evening everyone!



seed ya twice by 2


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 26, 2010)

I saw on the news today the story of the little GA girl and the small town reception for her after a (first time ever) sucessful lung transplant. Y'all got some real nice people in GA, even though most Alabamians will never openly admit it. 

That story is truely a heart mover.  She said she couldn't believe she had so many friends!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> in that case dont save me none




Burnin the heck out of me.....couldn't wear no protective clothing...to HOT in the garage. The dadgum gloves leaked thru too...long black velvet uns that come up to yer elbow, said strippin' gloves on the pack


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Keep applying yourself and maybe one day.
> 
> What up
> 
> ...


hey doug,went a couple rounds with a nice tarpoon sunday afternoon down in the bay.things were really going my way till he straigtend my hook ol well.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> seed ya twice by 2


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I saw on the news today the story of the little GA girl and the small town reception for her after a (first time ever) sucessful lung transplant. Y'all got some real nice people in GA, even though most Alabamians will never openly admit it.
> 
> That story is truely a heart mover.  She said she couldn't believe she had so many friends!!!!!!!!!!!!



I've known a few decent Alabamians myself. I have lived almost my whole life in Georgia.........but I was born in Opelika, AL

DON'T TELL NOBODY.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Burnin the heck out of me.....couldn't wear no protective clothing...to HOT in the garage. The dadgum gloves leaked thru too...long black velvet uns that come up to yer elbow, said strippin' gloves on the pack



long, black, velvet stripin gloves---naw I aint touchin thisun


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



howdy seth, how ya doin feller


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Except for the lovely miss Keebs ( aka purty eyes )   this has turned into a boys club. Which one of you fellers ran off all the WOW's


I guess that means I'm the meanest one, huh? 



dougefresh said:


> Nope thats an old one for us short bus riders. One more rule for ya, don't ever give one of us your cell number unless you have unlimited texts.


THAT is the Truth!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Burnin the heck out of me.....couldn't wear no protective clothing...to HOT in the garage. The dadgum gloves leaked thru too...long black velvet uns that come up to yer elbow, said strippin' gloves on the pack



You have to put the garter belt on'em to keep'em from falling down & leaking!! 
I'm outta here folks!
Later! zoom-zoom!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> long, black, velvet stripin gloves---naw I aint touchin thisun



Pole not included.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> long, black, velvet stripin gloves---naw I aint touchin thisun



Too late!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I guess that means I'm the meanest one, huh?
> 
> 
> THAT is the Truth!!
> ...


----------



## Mel82 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nom nom nom


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I guess that means I'm the meanest one, huh?
> 
> :



Naw...you ain't got a mean bone...just got thicker skin 

Glad your hangin with the hardtails.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> Nom nom nom



Well howdy stranger. Been a while. Pull up a chair and play that Ukulele.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Pole not included.







Jeff C. said:


> Too late!!!







Jeff C. said:


>



dont be  Keebs you said it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

What up Moonpie, DAWGsfan, Sterlo, Seth


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2010)

Howdy Jeff.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 26, 2010)

later folks,i'll play catch up in a while.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> Nom nom nom



Hello I'm Beerkus, and I'm pleased to meet your ackwaintaince. Now that that is out of the way WHAT IS THAT BIRD LOOKIN AT ME LIKE THAT FER


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What up Moonpie, DAWGsfan, Sterlo, Seth



howdy jeff,i'll holler in a bit


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> Nom nom nom



Who is the stranger...


----------



## Mel82 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hello I'm Beerkus, and I'm pleased to meet your ackwaintaince. Now that that is out of the way WHAT IS THAT BIRD LOOKIN AT ME LIKE THAT FER


He probably wants to bite your nose.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Keep applying yourself and maybe one day.
> 
> 
> What up moonie.





Jeff C. said:


> What up Moonpie, DAWGsfan, Sterlo, Seth



Local boy is just 5 points short of top catch in Bassmasters Elite here. Still two days left on the AL river. Just love  to see them top dollar anglers get showd up by the locals


----------



## Mel82 (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh, and that's Kip. You can see him here. He's taking a nap, though.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/kiptv


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> He probably wants to bite your nose.



schwew I thought he wanted my beer


----------



## Mel82 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> schwew I thought he wanted my beer


...that too. 

...and your fingers.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> ...that too.
> 
> ...and your fingers.



maybe he should meet my puppy


----------



## Mel82 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> maybe he should meet my puppy


I have a German Shepherd and he scares her away.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> I have a German Shepherd and he scares her away.



birds dont scare Rebel, but you mite


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> I have a German Shepherd and he scares her away.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

sterlo sorry looks like I did run thisun off


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



I maintain IDJIT you're dancin fer a scared dog


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sterlo sorry looks like I did run thisun off



Dang it Hankus. Pass me a beer....might as well enjoy myself here at the boys club.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I maintain IDJIT you're dancin fer a scared dog



no its been a while since mel has posted


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang it Hankus. Pass me a beer....might as well enjoy myself here at the boys club.



all I got is 'stones but here ya go


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no its been a while since mel has posted



well then lets all do the idjit dance
 idjit  idjit  idjit


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> all I got is 'stones but here ya go



Free beer is good beer. SLLUUURRRPPP......AAAHHHHH
Thanky


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well then lets all do the idjit dance
> idjit  idjit  idjit



kk idjitidjitidjit


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Free beer is good beer. SLLUUURRRPPP......AAAHHHHH
> Thanky



maybe I should start anther thread about beer

title: Is free beer that good

or

free beer, does it really cause hangovers


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> maybe I should start anther thread about beer
> 
> title: Is free beer that good
> 
> ...



YES and YES


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

'stone  'stone  'stone  'stone 



 off to drink with the chickens


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 'stone  'stone  'stone  'stone
> 
> 
> 
> off to drink with the chickens


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sterlo sorry looks like I did run thisun off



She hs been gone for a long time,she was a regular



Seth carter said:


> no its been a while since mel has posted



Yup....she is looking for some help buying a  grill/smoker  in the cooking forum


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel visited us and i missed it!! 
See what happens when you go pistol shopping?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Mel visited us and i missed it!!
> See what happens when you go pistol shopping?



haha


----------



## Mel82 (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Mel visited us and i missed it!!
> See what happens when you go pistol shopping?


I'm sorry, I came back!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> I'm sorry, I came back!



MEL!! 
What in the world have you been up to?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> I'm sorry, I came back!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Evening peoples!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening peoples!



stayin' cool, Chucky?
Man, it feels like my jerky maker outside! Hot wind blowing.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> stayin' cool, Chucky?
> Man, it feels like my jerky maker outside! Hot wind blowing.



Heck no!

I is tired of summertime!

How you been....ain't talked in a while!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Heck no!
> 
> I is tired of summertime!
> 
> How you been....ain't talked in a while!



doing okay. Trying to work up the nerve to go play with feeders and trailcams tomorrow. Man, it is brutal hunting this time of year. Early morning is about all you can stand.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

gess what im eating


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



 'stone  'stone  'stone 



jmfauver said:


> She hs been gone for a long time,she was a regular
> 
> 
> 
> Yup....she is looking for some help buying a  grill/smoker  in the cooking forum



oooooooohhhhhhhh, well then I can see that she didnt need my help, the only thing I know bout grills is that I eat the stuff off em sometimes



chuckb7718 said:


> Evening peoples!



chuckb YOU DA MAN

I'm on my golf beer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> doing okay. Trying to work up the nerve to go play with feeders and trailcams tomorrow. Man, it is brutal hunting this time of year. Early morning is about all you can stand.



hey bamer, you still got a vendetta on the pork, or is ya waitin fee that certain one yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Folks!!! 

Dinner's on the table and I'm  _almost_  to hot to go eat

BBL


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> doing okay. Trying to work up the nerve to go play with feeders and trailcams tomorrow. Man, it is brutal hunting this time of year. Early morning is about all you can stand.



Only thing I'm hunting this time of year is air conditioning and beer! In that order!!
It's just too dadgum hot! Plays the fool with my blood sugar if I'm not careful!



Hankus said:


> chuckb YOU DA MAN
> 
> I'm on my golf beer



What the hecks 'golf beer'?

Here...take a plain beer...straight from the mountains!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey bamer, you still got a vendetta on the pork, or is ya waitin fee that certain one yet



Naw, i don't have one in particular i'm after. Just enjoying trying to get high body counts. 
Turtlebug on the other hand has a big sow named "Mimi" that she has her heart set on. Fishbait and i have been threatened with severe bodily harm if we go to "her spot".


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Only thing I'm hunting this time of year is air conditioning and beer! In that order!!
> It's just too dadgum hot! Plays the fool with my blood sugar if I'm not careful!
> 
> 
> ...



golf beer is beers fore n par five, I'm on a movin beer now


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i don't have one in particular i'm after. Just enjoying trying to get high body counts.
> Turtlebug on the other hand has a big sow named "Mimi" that she has her heart set on. Fishbait and i have been threatened with severe bodily harm if we go to "her spot".



Always respct the high body count


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i don't have one in particular i'm after. Just enjoying trying to get high body counts.
> Turtlebug on the other hand has a big sow named "Mimi" that she has her heart set on. Fishbait and i have been threatened with severe bodily harm if we go to "her spot".


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i don't have one in particular i'm after. Just enjoying trying to get high body counts.
> Turtlebug on the other hand has a big sow named "Mimi" that she has her heart set on. Fishbait and i have been threatened with severe bodily harm if we go to "her spot".



Try it Woo, how bad could it be?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Mel visited us and i missed it!!
> See what happens when you go pistol shopping?



What'd you get????????  



chuckb7718 said:


> Evening peoples!



Evenin Chuck.  Gonna be the heavy heat by the end a the week 



Jeff C. said:


> Folks!!!
> 
> Dinner's on the table and I'm  _almost_  to hot to go eat
> 
> BBL



Beerkus can help with


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Try it Woo, how bad could it be?



 masonryank


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Try it Woo, how bad could it be?


Over a hog? 
When you upset one WOW you upset the entire contingent. Not recommended for the faint of heart.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> What'd you get????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shore can moonpie, You bout half rite today


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> masonryank


BlueberryYank now!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Over a hog?
> When you upset one WOW you upset the entire contingent. Not recommended for the faint of heart.



aint nuttin worth havin to dodge a WOW is the story I'm told


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> BlueberryYank now!



drank a few wild blues today--them is beer infused with blueberries


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Evenin Chuck.  Gonna be the heavy heat by the end a the week
> Beerkus can help with



Evenin Moonbat....I love that nickname!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Over a hog?
> When you upset one WOW you upset the entire contingent. Not recommended for the faint of heart.



So I've heard!
I say send them all to Iraq, then over to Agnastan.....First broken nail and all the problems over there would be over!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> So I've heard!
> I say send them all to Iraq, then over to Agnastan.....First broken nail and all the problems over there would be over!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evenin Moonbat....I love that nickname!



 Guess it is purdy good 


Hey the bannana's work today.


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Over a hog?
> When you upset one WOW you upset the entire contingent. Not recommended for the faint of heart.



Your heart is strong!!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> So I've heard!
> I say send them all to Iraq, then over to Agnastan.....First broken nail and all the problems over there would be over!



 Careful man,,, ya might be diggin yourself into a hole too deep to get out a. Ya know they gonna read these


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> drank a few wild blues today--them is beer infused with blueberries



Nice work Beerkus!!


Hello Rebs.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Careful man,,, ya might be diggin yourself into a hole too deep to get out a. Ya know they gonna read these



dont worry bout chuckb he can drink his way out


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> BlueberryYank now!



Hey Res, doin alright I hope,  Yank


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Nice work Beerkus!!
> 
> 
> Hello Rebs.



yeah I thought so too, but they is pretty good


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2010)

To all of my old friends who stoppped by to see us this past weekend, and to those of you who I got to meet for the first time, it was indeed a pleasure. Here is to each of you!


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Res, doin alright I hope,  Yank


Yes Sir, and you?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> To all of my old friends who stoppped by to see us this past weekend, and to those of you who I got to meet for the first time, it was indeed a pleasure. Here is to each of you!



and to you


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> What'd you get????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heritage Arms 22mag revolver with laminate stock and 6.5 inch barrel. Which end do the bullet thingys go in?


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> To all of my old friends who stoppped by to see us this past weekend, and to those of you who I got to meet for the first time, it was indeed a pleasure. Here is to each of you!



Thank you Sir!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Heritage Arms 22mag revolver with laminate stock and 6.5 inch barrel. Which end do the bullet thingys go in?



I dunno  which end do ya hold and how do ya get yer thumb in the loop thingy with the trigger


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Heritage Arms 22mag revolver with laminate stock and 6.5 inch barrel. Which end do the bullet thingys go in?



wait wait stock on a revolver  must be a custom model


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Careful man,,, ya might be diggin yourself into a hole too deep to get out a. Ya know they gonna read these



Who me?

You're the one told me to write that!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> So I've heard!
> I say send them all to Iraq, then over to Agnastan.....First broken nail and all the problems over there would be over!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> To all of my old friends who stoppped by to see us this past weekend, and to those of you who I got to meet for the first time, it was indeed a pleasure. Here is to each of you!


Good seeing you again, Brother Nic! Had a great time at the Blast as always! 


Hankus said:


> wait wait stock on a revolver  must be a custom model


I was wondering if someone would catch that.


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

When was the clock fixed?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Bubbette said:


>



   ya didnt need no  I see


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> When was the clock fixed?



 I didnt realize it til ya said it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good seeing you again, Brother Nic! Had a great time at the Blast as always!
> 
> I was wondering if someone would catch that.



but it took me 2 shots


----------



## Mel82 (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> MEL!!
> What in the world have you been up to?


Got my drivers licence, a parrot and my husband is home in less than 4 months from Afghanistan. He will be home for R&R in less than a month!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bubbette said:


>



And I rest my case!!

Open this end...out comes one serious case of whooptail!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> Got my drivers licence, a parrot and my husband is home in less than 4 months from Afghanistan. He will be home for R&R in less than a month!



Well, i wish him safe journey home! 
A Parrot? Didn't you have a rabbit and a cat or did you upgrade?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> Got my drivers licence, a parrot and my husband is home in less than 4 months from Afghanistan. He will be home for R&R in less than a month!



I asked Reb bout the bird and he said he looked lke he would taste like chicken


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> And I rest my case!!
> 
> Open this end...out comes one serious case of whooptail!



hey chuckb I'm on the angels portion now


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I didnt realize it til ya said it



I'm shocked!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> Got my drivers licence, a parrot and my husband is home in less than 4 months from Afghanistan. He will be home for R&R in less than a month!



Hello Mel!

Any special plans for R&R?

Remember that R&R stands for Rest and Relaxation!
No nagging from the wife allowed!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> I'm shocked!!!



fixed it


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

Check out a few fish I hung at the cabin.  From left to right, Steelhead, Tiger Musky and Salmon. The Tiger is just shy of 40 inches to give you a scale for the other 2.


----------



## Mel82 (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i wish him safe journey home!
> A Parrot? Didn't you have a rabbit and a cat or did you upgrade?


Thanks! 

Lol, no. I had a cat but I gave him to a friend. Turns out I'm not a cat person... 



Hankus said:


> I asked Reb bout the bird and he said he looked lke he would taste like chicken


No doubt, make sure I get a piece.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> So I've heard!
> I say send them all to Iraq, then over to Agnastan.....First broken nail and all the problems over there would be over!





chuckb7718 said:


> Hello Mel!
> 
> Any special plans for R&R?
> 
> ...



you in a fightin mood tonite 

keep runnin and you gonna build a powerful thirst


----------



## Mel82 (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hello Mel!
> 
> Any special plans for R&R?
> 
> ...


I don't know what makes you think I'm the nagging type.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

WOOHOOOOO!!!! Another rain finally 

Howdy everyone!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Lol, no. I had a cat but I gave him to a friend. Turns out I'm not a car person...
> 
> No doubt, make sure I get a piece.



reminds me of a joke bout an old lady and her birthday gifts from her sons


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> I don't know what makes you think I'm the nagging type.



I bleve hes been back in the meds or hes wantin to dodge cyber skillets


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey chuckb I'm on the angels portion now



If you mean the 'outta beer' portion.....I'm right there wid ya!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Check out a few fish I hung at the cabin.  From left to right, Steelhead, Tiger Musky and Salmon. The Tiger is just shy of 40 inches to give you a scale for the other 2.



looks good them is some large fish fore shore  




you catcht em


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 26, 2010)

evenin' everybody!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> If you mean the 'outta beer' portion.....I'm right there wid ya!



7=heaven in an old game I played with weezie, I refered it to the angels number so the 7th beer is the angels portion to me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin' everybody!!!!



howdy kaintuck have a


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> looks good them is some large fish fore shore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a one of em, but I drove to buy a net and made it back in time when my buddy hooked the Musky.

I do have a bear rug, I shot the bear. When I get it up there I'll post a photo.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> WOOHOOOOO!!!! Another rain finally
> 
> Howdy everyone!!



howdy JeffC


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin' everybody!!!!



Evenin' there KBH!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Not a one of em, but I drove to buy a net and made it back in time when my buddy hooked the Musky.
> 
> I do have a bear rug, I shot the bear. When I get it up there I'll post a photo.



that sux but least ya know where they come from, I know folks with the Perry bass replica jus so they can have it


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin' everybody!!!!


Howdy Kentuck, how are ya Sir?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 26, 2010)

....brb, my young un' wants to play me in a game of Madden 09' football on the Wii.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Not a one of em, but I drove to buy a net and made it back in time when my buddy hooked the Musky.
> 
> I do have a bear rug, I shot the bear. When I get it up there I'll post a photo.



Nice trophies for the Cabin



Hankus said:


> howdy JeffC



Hey Hank


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

'stone  'stone  'stone 


beer that makes ya wanna dance


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....brb, my young un' wants to play me in a game of Madden 09' football on the Wii.......



smoke em


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Check out a few fish I hung at the cabin.  From left to right, Steelhead, Tiger Musky and Salmon. The Tiger is just shy of 40 inches to give you a scale for the other 2.



NIIIIICCCEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice trophies for the Cabin
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hank



you jus  cuz ya gettin more grass to cut


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> I don't know what makes you think I'm the nagging type.



Never would I think a thing like that!
I've never in my life seen a woman that would nag!
Really glad to see you get to spend some time with hubby! Tell him I said thanks for his service!



Hankus said:


> I bleve hes been back in the meds or hes wantin to dodge cyber skillets



Hush it Stankus! Quit drawing attention to my cyber indescretions!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hush it Stankus! Quit drawing attention to my cyber indescretions!



sorry


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2010)

Glad to see Mel made it back. Hankus don't you go runnin her off again. 

Evening folks


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yes Sir, and you?



Purdy good for my condition 



rhbama3 said:


> Heritage Arms 22mag revolver with laminate stock and 6.5 inch barrel. Which end do the bullet thingys go in?



didn't come w/ directions 



Mel82 said:


> Got my drivers licence, a parrot and my husband is home in less than 4 months from Afghanistan. He will be home for R&R in less than a month!



I purdy new here M82.  Howdee neighbor  



Jeff C. said:


> WOOHOOOOO!!!! Another rain finally
> 
> Howdy everyone!!



Order up some for my house please


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Never would I think a thing like that!
> I've never in my life seen a woman that would nag!
> Really glad to see you get to spend some time with hubby! Tell him I said thanks for his service!
> 
> ...



Just wait till the rest of the WOWs read this. Chuck, you might want to bring body armor to the next get together.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Glad to see Mel made it back. Hankus don't you go runnin her off again.
> 
> Evening folks



sorry again sterlo, I be on my best behavior jus dont ask nobody


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i don't have one in particular i'm after. Just enjoying trying to get high body counts.
> Turtlebug on the other hand has a big sow named "Mimi" that she has her heart set on. Fishbait and i have been threatened with severe bodily harm if we go to "her spot".



I heard that.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Just wait till the rest of the WOWs read this. Chuck, you might want to bring body armor to the next get together.



 hes been runnin so much hes gonna wear out his boots


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I heard that.



smack him smack him


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I heard that.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Just wait till the rest of the WOWs read this. Chuck, you might want to bring body armor to the next get together.



SEE STANKUS!!!


----------



## Mel82 (Jul 26, 2010)

You guys are crazy, lol.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I heard that.



CKB ( camo knitting babe )
I have an obnoxious cousin named Mimi and if you would Take care of her I would be eternally in your debt.


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice trophies for the Cabin


Thank you Jeff.



rhbama3 said:


> NIIIIICCCEEEE!!!!!


Thanks Robert.


Mel82 said:


> You guys are crazy, lol.



Aye?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> smack him smack him


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>







chuckb7718 said:


> SEE STANKUS!!!



sorry but 



Mel82 said:


> You guys are crazy, lol.



yeah probly



Sterlo58 said:


> CKB ( camo knitting babe )
> I have an obnoxious cousin named Mimi and if you would Take care of her I would be eternally in your debt.



flatterer flatterer


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 26, 2010)

Mel82 said:


> You guys are crazy, lol.



Just the guys????????


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



ha ha  

wisht I could do that sometimes though


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Just the guys????????



thanx moonbat fer pointin that out

heres to you


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> smack him smack him



Owwww!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> smack him smack him



I'd never smack my Wobbert-Woo! 

But I will do this....





rhbama3 said:


>
























Sterlo58 said:


> CKB ( camo knitting babe )
> I have an obnoxious cousin named Mimi and if you would Take care of her I would be eternally in your debt.



I'd be more than happy to for ya Neil.  Only problem is, I can't even find the time to take care of MY Mimi.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Owwww!



not you boss I ment the bamer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'd never smack my Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> But I will do this....
> 
> ...



harassin his booger with a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was cool and all but he probly does need a smack


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Time for supper. BBL!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey there Bugsy!

Hope the rash is better!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey there Bugsy!
> 
> Hope the rash is better!



I couldn't say it over there but its probly meanness


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Check out a few fish I hung at the cabin.  From left to right, Steelhead, Tiger Musky and Salmon. The Tiger is just shy of 40 inches to give you a scale for the other 2.



Absolutely awesome. 

Evenin everybody. Welcome back Mel.


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Absolutely awesome.


Thanks Sweet. Where are the puppies?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I couldn't say it over there but its probly meanness



Oh ho ho! Who's dancin on the edge of the abyss now!!

'Stones clouding your thankin?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey there Bugsy!
> 
> Hope the rash is better!



Hiya Chuckypoo 

Thanks. It's just annoying. Like the folks that are more than likely the cause of it.  





Hankus said:


> I couldn't say it over there but its probly meanness



Yep, probably is, just not my meanness.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Absolutely awesome.
> 
> Evenin everybody. Welcome back Mel.



hey SW


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Thanks Sweet. Where are the puppies?



what puppies


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Oh ho ho! Who's dancin on the edge of the abyss now!!
> 
> 'Stones clouding your thankin?



 'stones  'stones  'stones


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, probably is, just not my meanness.



shore shore


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> what puppies









Who just rearranged the emoticons!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Who just rearranged the emoticons!!



mods, admin who knows


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey SW



Howdy...Just got a call from a friend broke down...brb.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya Chuckypoo
> 
> Thanks. It's just annoying. Like the folks that are more than likely the cause of it.



Eat your hearts out fellas...she called me "Chuckypoo"!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Eat your hearts out fellas...she called me "Chuckypoo"!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



soooo


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


>




Whiner!
Here.......drink it away!



Resica said:


> She wasn't gonna call you Freddypoo was she?



As for you, Yankee.....uuhhhh...gimme a minute and I'll think of something smart to say!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> soooo



thats all i can say dude


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> As for you, Yankee.....uuhhhh...gimme a minute and I'll think of something smart to say!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Whiner!
> Here.......drink it away!
> 
> 
> ...



any way ya look at it she called yas poo

and thanks fer the  I'm on great


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> thats all i can say dude



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Ah'ite, ya'll quit pickin on our chuckiepoo, you boys hear???


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> any way ya look at it she called yas poo
> and thanks fer the  I'm on great



Tell me bout it!

Your welcome for the 

16 ounces and I'm history fer the night! Gotta rib sammich waitin in the kitchen!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ah'ite, ya'll quit pickin on our chuckiepoo, you boys hear???



y its fun


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> y its fun



we'll see how much fun it is when it's *your* turn, darlin'!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Tell me bout it!
> 
> Your welcome for the
> 
> 16 ounces and I'm history fer the night! Gotta rib sammich waitin in the kitchen!



now I'm fine, but real close to through fer tonite


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> we'll see how much fun it is when it's *your* turn, darlin'!



weeeelllllllllllll like it aint never been my turn


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ah'ite, ya'll quit pickin on our chuckiepoo, you boys hear???



Thank you Keebies!

You see how the chickens scattered when you came in and took up fer me?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Thank you Keebies!
> 
> You see how the chickens scattered when you came in and took up fer me?



chickens, where they go


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> weeeelllllllllllll like it aint never been my turn


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2010)

What be hap'nin in heah?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



well since ya put it thata way
niters Keebs


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Thank you Keebies!
> 
> You see how the chickens scattered when you came in and took up fer me?


Chuckypoo!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Where you goin'???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What be hap'nin in heah?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What be hap'nin in heah?!?!



Your avi


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Chuckypoo!!!



little late yank she done r-u-n-n-o-f-t


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



So did you lee and joshypoo have Fun the other day?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ah'ite, ya'll quit pickin on our chuckiepoo, you boys hear???



Double 'eat your hearts' out ya'll....she called me chuckiepoo, too!

Man, I'm onna roll tonight!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



rumors


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Your avi



yup


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So did you lee and joshypoo have Fun the other day?



bein as I aint sure when I started or ended

yup


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Whats up yall


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So did you lee and joshypoo have Fun the other day?



DUDE there was a chick poundin PBR and I was soooooo jealous, all I drank was 'stones n rum


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Double 'eat your hearts' out ya'll....she called me chuckiepoo, too!
> 
> Man, I'm onna roll tonight!



wwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

howdy poo


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> rumors



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> Whats up yall


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Chuckypoo!!!



You misspelled it Yank.

Now ya'll...there ain't no need fer hatin!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> DUDE there was a chick poundin PBR and I was soooooo jealous, all I drank was 'stones n rum



Yeah they purty much said you drank like a little girl and wasn't about much... Said you was a lightweight...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

who, what, when, where, why, how?
shake and bake chicken legs, mac and cheese, and some sauteed asparagus. Not very healthy, but sure was good!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



yep someone is toast


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah they purty much said you drank like a little girl and wasn't about much... Said you was a lightweight...



they probly rite, but I aint sure I care


wonder how many I had at arrival


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



you alright hankus,not sure how to take that chicken


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> who, what, when, where, why, how?
> shake and bake chicken legs, mac and cheese, and some sauteed asparagus. Not very healthy, but sure was good!



 

beats a PB sammich n beer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yep someone is toast



hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> they probly rite, but I aint sure I care
> 
> 
> wonder how many I had at arrival



Josh thought you was cute though...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> you alright hankus,not sure how to take that chicken



I aint sure neither but been wantin to post it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Josh thought you was cute though...



he said I looked kindly like Jamey Johnson jus ugly n fat

ya rekon he was hittin on me


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> you alright hankus,not sure how to take that chicken



Take him drunk, he's home.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



stop it now


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Take him drunk, he's home.



the drunker I post the longer I get


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yep someone is toast



what are you talking about, young Skywalker?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> stop it now



let me think on it
HHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> You misspelled it Yank.
> 
> Now ya'll...there ain't no need fer hatin!





chuckb7718 said:


> Eat your hearts out fellas...she called me "Chuckypoo"!


Say what Reb!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what are you talking about, young Skywalker?



he thinks I hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm too much


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> he said I looked kindly like Jamey Johnson jus ugly n fat
> 
> ya rekon he was hittin on me



Quite possibly.... He s a freak like that...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint sure neither but been wam            ntin to post it


ten 4 joker looks like he's been in the layin mesh.ya'll take'em sleazy i'm out.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> harassin his booger with a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He always needs a smack. Specially after buyin' that gun today. Just what he needs, another gun. He says it to kill the hogs he wounds. Wonder what his excuse will be now when the hogs get away.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Say what Reb!!!



HEY HEY easy on chuckb hes special


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Quite possibly.... He s a freak like that...



had I knowed that I'd been


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what are you talking about, young Skywalker?



some one is gone get it master yota


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> ten 4 joker looks like he's been in the layin mesh.ya'll take'em sleazy i'm out.



I always took em how I could get em 

taker easy


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He always needs a smack. Specially after buyin' that gun today. Just what he needs, another gun. He says it to kill the hogs he wounds. Wonder what his excuse will be now when the hogs get away.



He'll need another gun, it'll never end!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> some one is gone get it master yota



is it me is  it me

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> let me think on it
> HHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



bite me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He always needs a smack. Specially after buyin' that gun today. Just what he needs, another gun. He says it to kill the hogs he wounds. Wonder what his excuse will be now when the hogs get away.



allow me to help


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> He'll need another gun, it'll never end!!!



I've found that out. But today it was a hand gun. What in the world do you hunt with a hand gun? He said it's for hogs, but I think he was pullin' my leg.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> is it me is  it me
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh



no ya little ewok


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> He'll need another gun, it'll never end!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> bite me


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> allow me to help



Thanks Hankus, I appreciate it. Have one on me.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no ya little ewok



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm who could it be


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Thanks Hankus, I appreciate it. Have one on me.



I prshate it but I bout had enuff already


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm who could it be


who ever started the rumor i mentioned


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> who ever started the rumor i mentioned



you aint mentioned no rumor

prove it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you aint mentioned no rumor
> 
> prove it



o shut yer pie hole


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

Resica said:


> Say what Reb!!!




I had a point to make, but now I fergots what it was. Never mind fer now....I'll find sumpin to pick at you about!



Hankus said:


> HEY HEY easy on chuckb hes special



That's what Keeb's says...and don't you fergit it!  Here ....now hush!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> o shut yer pie hole


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I had a point to make, but now I fergots what it was. Never mind fer now....I'll find sumpin to pick at you about!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Keeb's says...and don't you fergit it!  Here ....now hush!





Seth carter said:


> o shut yer pie hole



a hush and a shut yer pie hole WEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLL aint I special too


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I've found that out. But today it was a hand gun. What in the world do you hunt with a hand gun? He said it's for hogs, but I think he was pullin' my leg.


Everything!!!




rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I had a point to make, but now I fergots what it was. Never mind fer now....I'll find sumpin to pick at you about!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Lawd, ya'll quit trying to help me! 
I'm outta here, got to get up early.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Lawd, ya'll quit trying to help me!
> I'm outta here, got to get up early.



nite bamer


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 26, 2010)

On a serious note here folks.....Not trying to be a buzzkiller, but our bud Southwoodshunter...has been having a serious situation she's been having to deal with. Lets keep her in our thoughts and prayers! 

Don't forget her tonight when ya'll say your prayers!


Now....back to ya'lls usual scheduled lunacy!

Night folks!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> On a serious note here folks.....Not trying to be a buzzkiller, but our bud Southwoodshunter...has been having a serious situation she's been having to deal with. Lets keep her in our thoughts and prayers!
> 
> Don't forget her tonight when ya'll say your prayers!
> 
> ...



 sent


nite poo


----------



## Resica (Jul 26, 2010)

Prayers for Southwoodshunter.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

Yall happen to see slip or TrapDaddy later to nite tell em I said duh huh (slip if ya have trouble with thatun ask HT)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Lawd, ya'll quit trying to help me!
> I'm outta here, got to get up early.


G'night Robert!!



chuckb7718 said:


> On a serious note here folks.....Not trying to be a buzzkiller, but our bud Southwoodshunter...has been having a serious situation she's been having to deal with. Lets keep her in our thoughts and prayers!
> 
> Don't forget her tonight when ya'll say your prayers!
> 
> ...


Night Chuckiepoo

Thoughts, and For Wanda!!

Alright folks been up way too late the last several nights!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 26, 2010)

~chirp~


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Chuck.. most know of my brothers cancer... he started his chemo last week, 
not doing real well, but that is to be expected.
today also would be my son's 32nd Bday... and it sure is tough to have to go to the cemetery to visit..
I sure hope parents think twice when they want to snatch a knot in their kids.. 
that life is short & I included never thought about losing him... 
I always tell me friends when they complain about theirs... " Lawd if U only knew... 

Sure wouldn't trade all my family on here for anything..
appreciate all the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks Chuck.. most know of my brothers cancer... he started his chemo last week,
> not doing real well, but that is to be expected.
> today also would be my son's 32nd Bday... and it sure is tough to have to go to the cemetery to visit..
> I sure hope parents think twice when they want to snatch a knot in their kids..
> ...



sorry to hear that on both parts.

hang in there.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 27, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks Chuck.. most know of my brothers cancer... he started his chemo last week,
> not doing real well, but that is to be expected.
> today also would be my son's 32nd Bday... and it sure is tough to have to go to the cemetery to visit..
> I sure hope parents think twice when they want to snatch a knot in their kids..
> ...


Hey Wanda. Prayers sent for your bro. Wow i didn't know. With heavy heart i read of your visit to your son. Was good talking to you again at Blast. Sometimes i know i need to slow down a bit more and listen deeper. You are fo sure in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 27, 2010)

slip said:


> sorry to hear that on both parts.
> 
> hang in there.


Hey Slip. I hope you are going good buddy.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip. I hope you are going good buddy.



all is well here, how you been? sorry again for missing you at the blast!

dang traffic put me over a hour late.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 27, 2010)

slip said:


> all is well here, how you been? sorry again for missing you at the blast!
> 
> dang traffic put me over a hour late.


Been working and dealing with bad news of a workmate whose son got hit by an I.E.D today. He's at Walter Reed Hosp now. Gonna be tough to deal with that. Keep Jordan Jenkins in prayers. Monday has been a rough one.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm out, long day.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He always needs a smack. Specially after buyin' that gun today. Just what he needs, another gun. He says it to kill the hogs he wounds. Wonder what his excuse will be now when the hogs get away.







Bubbette said:


> I've found that out. But today it was a hand gun. What in the world do you hunt with a hand gun? He said it's for hogs, but I think he was pullin' my leg.



I am just not gonna comment......


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks Chuck.. most know of my brothers cancer... he started his chemo last week,
> not doing real well, but that is to be expected.
> today also would be my son's 32nd Bday... and it sure is tough to have to go to the cemetery to visit..
> I sure hope parents think twice when they want to snatch a knot in their kids..
> ...



Wanda Just be thankful for the time you had,your stretched thin right now with your brother,if ya need some of us you know how to get hold of us


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Been working and dealing with bad news of a workmate whose son got hit by an I.E.D today. He's at Walter Reed Hosp now. Gonna be tough to deal with that. Keep Jordan Jenkins in prayers. Monday has been a rough one.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Mornen Tiny


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

to werk


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen Tiny



Morning Hankus


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Been working and dealing with bad news of a workmate whose son got hit by an I.E.D today. He's at Walter Reed Hosp now. Gonna be tough to deal with that. Keep Jordan Jenkins in prayers. Monday has been a rough one.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

Good Morning droolers!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Morning droolers!!



Mornin Mitchy!  Why you up so early???


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Wanda. Prayers sent for your bro. Wow i didn't know. With heavy heart i read of your visit to your son. Was good talking to you again at Blast. Sometimes i know i need to slow down a bit more and listen deeper. You are fo sure in thoughts and prayers.


 
Thanks a bunch.. enjoyed seeing ya again.. 
I had a great time at the Blast, always good to see all my friends from here.



slip said:


> sorry to hear that on both parts.
> 
> hang in there.


Thanks Slip, will keep Jordan in my prayers....



jmfauver said:


> Wanda Just be thankful for the time you had,your stretched thin right now with your brother,if ya need some of us you know how to get hold of us


 
Oh, I do... He was my buddy... we had alot of good times.  close with my bro. also


BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Mitchy! Why you up so early???


Morning Matty 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Morning droolers!!


 
Morning Mitch.. enjoyed chatting with u 2 at CB Sat. 
Off to the shower... aaarrrrgghh Is it Friday yet.....
Ya'll have a good one.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks a bunch.. enjoyed seeing ya again..
> I had a great time at the Blast, always good to see all my friends from here.
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin sweetheart.  Keepin you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

morning driveby!
Just gotta get thru today and the i'm off till Sunday! 
Gonna be a bad week to be a hog!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

> Originally Posted by hogtrap44
> Been working and dealing with bad news of a workmate whose son got hit by an I.E.D today. He's at Walter Reed Hosp now. Gonna be tough to deal with that. Keep Jordan Jenkins in prayers. Monday has been a rough one.



Prayers for the young man.

Prayers for Wanda.

Mornin y'all.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

Good Morning folks..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

Mornin folks............... Wander, Craig, prayers sent! 

The rest of you airbreathers........................... *Hi*! 

wait a minute ~~sniff~~sniff~~ hold on~~snnniiiffffffffff~~ when did Otis come through here?????????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning folks..



What projects you got going on???


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 27, 2010)

Mornin drivel crew


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What projects you got going on???



On Hold right this moment.  Awaiting on parts...  Polaris all tore down for annual going through and new Farkles coming for the Bike.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Mornin drivel crew


Mernin! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> On Hold right this moment.  Awaiting on parts...  Polaris all tore down for annual going through and new Farkles coming for the Bike.



 no long rides planned???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> no long rides planned???



The TAT- Colorado section is on the calender for next month if all works out.  700 miles of all Forestry roads, Gravel roads and Trails.  Through Cinnamon Pass and Marshall Pass, Both over 12,000 Ft Above sea level


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> 
> 
> no long rides planned???



storm any your way last night?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning folks..





Keebs said:


> Mornin folks............... Wander, Craig, prayers sent!
> 
> The rest of you airbreathers........................... *Hi*!
> 
> wait a minute ~~sniff~~sniff~~ hold on~~snnniiiffffffffff~~ when did Otis come through here?????????





242outdoors said:


> Mornin drivel crew



Mornin folks..


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin folks..



how ya doing SW?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> The TAT- Colorado section is on the calender for next month if all works out.  700 miles of all Forestry roads, Gravel roads and Trails.  Through Cinnamon Pass and Marshall Pass, Both over 12,000 Ft Above sea level


That sounds great - -  don't forget your camera!! 



242outdoors said:


> storm any your way last night?


 No, and man do I NEED it!!!



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin folks..



Hey Sweet, how goes it??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 27, 2010)

Morning Peeps! 



Is this the Mike and Beerkus Show?


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That sounds great - -  don't forget your camera!!
> 
> 
> No, and man do I NEED it!!!
> ...



i sat on the porch about 11:30 last night and watched the show for a while. lightning was fun to watch and then the flood started. my cotton was gettin a lil dry so we needed some rain bad.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> how ya doing SW?





Keebs said:


> That sounds great - -  don't forget your camera!!
> 
> 
> No, and man do I NEED it!!!
> ...



Great...still catchin up with old classmates and friends on FB. How y'all?



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.



Mornin.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.





OutFishHim said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the Mike and Beerkus Show?



good morning sullivan and fish!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the Mike and Beerkus Show?



Mornin...Like yer catwoman outfit..


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Great...still catchin up with old classmates and friends on FB. How y'all?
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin.



cant complain....trying to fight off the sleep and heat in the office


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 27, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> good morning sullivan and fish!



Hmmmm....Fresh Meat....





Sweetwater said:


> Mornin...Like yer catwoman outfit..



Thanks SweetCheeks!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 27, 2010)

Gotta run......For some reason I agreed to meet my mother for lunch in Alpharetta....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> cant complain....trying to fight off the sleep and heat in the office








OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmm....Fresh Meat....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome OuttalkHim.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Gotta run......For some reason I agreed to meet my mother for lunch in Alpharetta....



well yall just scoot on over to norcross and take me out as well.  Heather, mommy and me.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.


Hey sulli!



OutFishHim said:


> Morning Peeps!


SISTA!!!!!!!!!



242outdoors said:


> i sat on the porch about 11:30 last night and watched the show for a while. lightning was fun to watch and then the flood started. my cotton was gettin a lil dry so we needed some rain bad.


My yard is pitimus!!



Sweetwater said:


> Great...still catchin up with old classmates and friends on FB. How y'all?
> Mornin.


trying to get motivated to get some work done, it just ain't happening............ 



OutFishHim said:


> Gotta run......For some reason I agreed to meet my mother for lunch in Alpharetta....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well yall just scoot on over to norcross and take me out as well.  Heather, mommy and me.



Sup Matty.



Keebs said:


> Hey sulli!
> 
> 
> SISTA!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Same here. Ain't got nothing scheduled for work today or tomorrow. Got the honey do list caught up already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

Late  Good Mornin' Y'all!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Sup Matty.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Ain't got nothing scheduled for work today or tomorrow. Got the honey do list caught up already.



Howdy Bro! 



Jeff C. said:


> Late  Good Mornin' Y'all!!!




Wazzzupppppppppp...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Late  Good Mornin' Y'all!!!



Mornin Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Howdy BOSS.....mighty fine lookin' spread you had there from Sunday night



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Jeff.




Mornin SweetH2o!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy BOSS.....mighty fine lookin' spread you had there from Sunday night



Thanks... I try.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the Mike and Beerkus Show?



pert near



Jeff C. said:


> Late  Good Mornin' Y'all!!!



mornin JeffC



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Jeff.



mornen SW


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> pert near
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> pert near
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mernin.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



 ya do any fishin lately


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mernin.



you werkin hard or hardly werkin


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just passing thru....mornin everbody!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya do any fishin lately



Nah.  Too hot outside.  Been tinkerin with my new bow getting it ready for September.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Just passing thru....mornin everbody!



hey chuckb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bye chuckb


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Nah.  Too hot outside.  Been tinkerin with my new bow getting it ready for September.



gots ta werk on mine, the tube on my peep broke n attacked me Sunday so I gots to fix it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> pert near
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hankusssssss!!!! Mornin....what no 



jsullivan03 said:


>




Mornin Sulli.....nice meetin' you the other day, and that line you threw out to me was Classic


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankusssssss!!!! Mornin....what no
> 
> Mornin Sulli.....nice meetin' you the other day, and that line you threw out to me was Classic



too erly I got finals this week so no drinkin til afterwards


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> too erly I got finals this week so no drinkin til afterwards



not after this week but after class


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> gots ta werk on mine, the tube on my peep broke n attacked me Sunday so I gots to fix it



I refuse to use the ones that take the rubber tube anymore.  I had that happen to me at full draw on a nice doe last year.  Scared the heck outta me.  I still don't know what happened to that arrow. 

Now I use the G5 meta peeps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> not after this week but after class



Good luck to you Bro!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I refuse to use the ones that take the rubber tube anymore.  I had that happen to me at full draw on a nice doe last year.  Scared the heck outta me.  I still don't know what happened to that arrow.
> 
> Now I use the G5 meta peeps.



shoot I'm a guna look them up this afternoon THANKS


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good luck to you Bro!!



I need all the luck I can muster cause its fer certain I dont know all thats gona be on the tests(got 3 and quizes still this week) But I shore gona tie one on Thursday nite   til I


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Sulli.....nice meetin' you the other day, and that line you threw out to me was Classic



Nice meeting you too!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you werkin hard or hardly werkin



Light week this week...catching up on honey do lists.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2010)

Man it flooded here yesterday evening, 3" of rain in less than an hour!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey y'all. Just waitin' on Mini Me to get outta bed so we can run some errands before I head back to FL.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Light week this week...catching up on honey do lists.



always did hate them lists---buncha 30 min jobs that turn into a 3hr battle


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it flooded here yesterday evening, 3" of rain in less than an hour!!



nutin here dude 

 jus the same


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it flooded here yesterday evening, 3" of rain in less than an hour!!



Quuuuaaaccck. Howdy.



Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Just waitin' on Mini Me to get outta bed so we can run some errands before I head back to FL.



Howdy Mrs. Bubbette. Hope you have a safe trip.



Hankus said:


> always did hate them lists---buncha 30 min jobs that turn into a 3hr battle



Especially when they belong to someone else's honey. Dang sis-in-law's man is sorrier than a (Redacted).


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Quuuuaaaccck. Howdy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DUDE you got a bum deal, a real bum deal


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> DUDE you got a bum deal, a real bum deal



I believe in karma. I love my sis-in-law. It'll come back someday.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it flooded here yesterday evening, 3" of rain in less than an hour!!


 it went alllll around me!! 



Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Just waitin' on Mini Me to get outta bed so we can run some errands before I head back to FL.


Hey sista!  Ya'll have a safe trip!! 



Sweetwater said:


> *I believe in karma.* I love my sis-in-law. It'll come back someday.


 yep, yep, yep!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it flooded here yesterday evening, 3" of rain in less than an hour!!



 Got a mere 1/2" last night....How you is???



Bubbette said:


> Hey y'all. Just waitin' on Mini Me to get outta bed so we can run some errands before I head back to FL.



Hello Ms. Bubbette....bama sharin' that Blueberry Jam??? Or is he hidin' that too



Hankus said:


> always did hate them lists---buncha 30 min jobs that turn into a 3hr battle



Dude.....you NAILED that one


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dude.....you NAILED that one



yep story of my life

seed yall later I'm  to class


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep story of my life
> 
> seed yall later I'm  to class



Good luck..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

Got the office by myself the rest of the day!! 

Hey 242 guess what????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> Howdy Folks.
> 
> 
> What's your recipe Jeff?



Howdy yank!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi, just a short time till work time. Hope all is good today.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> Howdy Folks.
> 
> 
> What's your recipe Jeff?





hogtrap44 said:


> Hi, just a short time till work time. Hope all is good today.



Afternoon folks.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got the office by myself the rest of the day!!
> 
> Hey 242 guess what????



Woo hoo.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2010)

umpa lumpa


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> Howdy Folks.
> 
> 
> What's your recipe Jeff?



Howdy Resica

The only part I had in it was growing and picking....my wife made the Jam....I will get the recipe for you...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi, just a short time till work time. Hope all is good today.



Hey there HT!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey there HT!!!



sup dood


----------



## Resica (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Howdy yank!


Hi !!!



Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon folks.






Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Resica
> 
> The only part I had in it was growing and picking....my wife made the Jam....I will get the recipe for you...


Hey!! Thank You.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh fer cryin out loud...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sup dood



What up Seth carter!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh fer cryin out loud...


NOW What???????? 



Jeff C. said:


> What up Seth carter!!



 git those gloves & outfit back on & git to stripping............ paint, stripping the paint!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well yall just scoot on over to norcross and take me out as well.  Heather, mommy and me.



Had I known that before I left, I would have blown Mom off....


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> :Hello Ms. Bubbette....bama sharin' that Blueberry Jam??? Or is he hidin' that too



What Blueberry jam?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> What Blueberry jam?



Uh oh.........


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What up Seth carter!!



nm


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> NOW What????????
> 
> 
> 
> git those gloves & outfit back on & git to stripping............ paint, stripping the paint!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Had I known that before I left, I would have blown Mom off....


hi! 



Bubbette said:


> What Blueberry jam?


Uh oh!! 



OutFishHim said:


> Uh oh.........






Seth carter said:


> nm


Oh hush, we see you, isn't that enough?!?!?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hi!
> 
> 
> Uh oh!!
> ...



Hey Sista!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!



How's it goin? 
Talked to Snowy, they're bustin butt to get moved in and it sounds great!!!  I'm tickled for them!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How's it goin?
> Talked to Snowy, they're bustin butt to get moved in and it sounds great!!!  I'm tickled for them!!



It's going good!

She's going to forget about us now with her new farm friends............

And how are you?


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 27, 2010)

It's H-O-T outside!!  I swear I just saw the devil standing under my oak tree wiping he sweat from his head.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> NOW What????????



OutTalkHim's catwoman outfit made me fergit.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's going good!
> 
> She's going to forget about us now with her new farm friends............
> 
> And how are you?


She better not, I haz a plan if she tries that!! 
I'm better............  the camper is gone from Dulieville! 



Benji314 said:


> It's H-O-T outside!!  I swear I just saw the devil standing under my oak tree wiping he sweat from his head.


Hhhhmmm, was he smilin or frownin?? 



Sweetwater said:


> OutTalkHim's catwoman outfit made me fergit.



 OFH has that affect on folks too..................


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 27, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> It's H-O-T outside!!  I swear I just saw the devil standing under my oak tree wiping he sweat from his head.



I hear you are no longer an occifer.....did you keep the handcuffs?



Sweetwater said:


> OutTalkHim's catwoman outfit made me fergit.



OutTalkHim?



Keebs said:


> She better not, I haz a plan if she tries that!!
> I'm better............  the camper is gone from Dulieville!



Oh good!  What a relief that must be for you!



Keebs said:


> OFH has that affect on folks too..................



I have no idea what you are talking about!


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I hear you are no longer an occifer.....did you keep the handcuffs?



Yup!! Got a couple pair. Plus some leg irons also!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I hear you are no longer an occifer.....did you keep the handcuffs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 that's ok, I do....................


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that's ok, I do....................



What?...Hide in the bushes too?



jmfauver said:


> afternoon all



Afternoon.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> What?...Hide in the bushes too?
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon.



hey SW thought I done scared everyone off


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey SW thought I done scared everyone off



And now I gotta go...be back later...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok, I am back for a bit..

Howdy's Peeps....  Ah    Hello..???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

redneck maguiver said:


> ok, i am back for a bit..
> 
> Howdy's peeps....  Ah    hello..???



hey rm


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey rm



Yo..  Whats a going on in here today??


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo..  Whats a going on in here today??



I just got here...been trying to get the cable tv fixed and setup my new phone


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo..  Whats a going on in here today??



nothin at all


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I just got here...been trying to get the cable tv fixed and setup my new phone



Oh yee haw...  I just got in from a short bike ride before the rain's come back in this evening..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

Afternoon Biggun and Maguiver....gotta run for a bit...BBL


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> nothin at all



Hey


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hey



what


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Oh yee haw...  I just got in from a short bike ride before the rain's come back in this evening..



We got hit hard last night bounced me outa bed twice



Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Biggun and Maguiver....gotta run for a bit...BBL



Afternoon Jeff


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We got hit hard last night bounced me outa bed twice
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Jeff



I hear ya.  It's starting to boom and crack off in the distance here now..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Biggun and Maguiver....gotta run for a bit...BBL



Hiyaz Jeff.  Hurry back


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I hear ya.  It's starting to boom and crack off in the distance here now..



We can use some but I think I got 2 inches in 30 minutes,had some hail w/ it...not good at 10pm


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, it looks like we might get some here for sure


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, it looks like we might get some here for sure



It is supposed to be here in an hour or so....we will see


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all


Hiya! 



Sweetwater said:


> What?...Hide in the bushes too?
> 
> Afternoon.


 mehbe.............




Redneck Maguiver said:


> I hear ya.  It's starting to boom and crack off in the distance here now..


Well if you don't want the rain, send it south then!!  I'll take it!! 

ok, gotta run..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Who dat? Who dat off the rest of the week? Who dat gonna sleep late tomorrow and then get up and take a nap? Dat ME!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya!
> 
> 
> yep.............
> ...



hey keebses


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Who dat? Who dat off the rest of the week? Who dat gonna sleep late tomorrow and then get up and take a nap? Dat ME!!



me to


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Who dat? Who dat off the rest of the week? Who dat gonna sleep late tomorrow and then get up and take a nap? Dat ME!!



i like your style.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2010)

slip said:


> i like your style.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

slip said:


> i like your style.



it's all about pacing yourself!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

Afternoon all. Whew boy, what a day(s) it has been.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon all. Whew boy, what a day(s) it has been.



Awesome...you managed to give your avatar an antique look while preserving those blue eyes.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya!
> 
> 
> mehbe.............
> ...



Weak.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 27, 2010)

Here kitty kitty kitty. 

Well gotta run out for one more chore before I quit for the day.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Awesome...you managed to give your avatar an antique look while preserving those blue eyes.



Thank picnik.com! 



OutFishHim said:


> Weak.....



Hey girl!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon all. Whew boy, what a day(s) it has been.


Hey Belle!


Sterlo58 said:


> Awesome...you managed to give your avatar an antique look while preserving those blue eyes.


Hey Neal/Neil/not Kneel! 


OutFishHim said:


> Weak.....



Hiya OFH! I looked for you Saturday.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 27, 2010)

Howdy Bama
catch up with yall later


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Belle!
> 
> Hey Neal/Neil/not Kneel!
> 
> ...



Hey Bama!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 27, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Here kitty kitty kitty.
> 
> Well gotta run out for one more chore before I quit for the day.



Hey Neal, Neil but not Kneel!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Thank picnik.com!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl!!



Hey Sista!  Keeping yourself busy, I see!



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Belle!
> 
> Hey Neal/Neil/not Kneel!
> 
> ...



Did you find me?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He always needs a smack. Specially after buyin' that gun today. Just what he needs, another gun. He says it to kill the hogs he wounds. Wonder what his excuse will be now when the hogs get away.





rhbama3 said:


> Who dat? Who dat off the rest of the week? Who dat gonna sleep late tomorrow and then get up and take a nap? Dat ME!!



Between naps, might be time for a pawn shop trip or two  .  



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon all. Whew boy, what a day(s) it has been.



When ya put it like dat    ... It don't sound too good.  Dang, Sorry


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Neal, Neil but not Kneel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most definitely. It's time for a break!




MoonPie said:


> Between naps, might be time for a pawn shop trip or two  .
> 
> 
> 
> When ya put it like dat    ... It don't sound too good.  Dang, Sorry



Not all bad. I've had super good points and super bad points...nothing in the middle. I hate days like that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Neal, Neil but not Kneel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i did not. 


MoonPie said:


> Between naps, might be time for a pawn shop trip or two  .
> 
> 
> 
> When ya put it like dat    ... It don't sound too good.  Dang, Sorry



Thru with the pawn shops. Bought a new pistol yesterday cheaper and NEW at the outdoor store for the same exact gun!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

hearing lots of thunder rumble, but not a drop of rain has hit the ground here in weeks!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

LOOK OUT I'm huntin a beer or trouble which will it be


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> LOOK OUT I'm huntin a beer or trouble which will it be



Start with the beer. The trouble will find you.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

hellllooooooooo everyone....Sorry had to run and fix a computer earlier


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Start with the beer. The trouble will find you.



well howdy miz Belle 


aint that the truth


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thru with the pawn shops. Bought a new pistol yesterday cheaper and NEW at the outdoor store for the same exact gun!



Did you remember to explain that to Bubbette. Ya did good Bro. 



Hankus said:


> LOOK OUT I'm huntin a beer or trouble which will it be



Trouble of course... that's where it heads too anyway


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

Headed back to work. See y'all later!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Most definitely. It's time for a break!



You deserve it!



rhbama3 said:


> No, i did not.



I had to work...  And the bad thing was.....we were SLOW!!!!!!



rhbama3 said:


> hearing lots of thunder rumble, but not a drop of rain has hit the ground here in weeks!



I got 3 1/2 inches last night.....want some of mine? 



Hankus said:


> LOOK OUT I'm huntin a beer or trouble which will it be



Hi!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hellllooooooooo everyone....Sorry had to run and fix a computer earlier



hey Tiny
I dont want no troble wid you


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Headed back to work. See y'all later!



bye miz Belle


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Did you remember to explain that to Bubbette. Ya did good Bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble of course... that's where it heads too anyway



Howdy Moonpie, is ya bout half rite today


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You deserve it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey Tiny
> I dont want no troble wid you




Tiny keep that up and ya might have some trouble...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

slow down Hankus and start multi-quoting


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Weak.....






GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey Bama!!


Hey sista! 



Hankus said:


> LOOK OUT I'm huntin a beer or trouble which will it be


Beer then a mirror, you'll find the other............. 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Start with the beer. The trouble will find you.






jmfauver said:


> Tiny keep that up and ya might have some trouble...



Hhhhmmmm, lemme think on it & see if I can't think of 'nother name then.....................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Did you remember to explain that to Bubbette. Ya did good Bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble of course... that's where it heads too anyway



She won't listen to reason right now. Besides, she just left town headed to Mama's house!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Tiny keep that up and ya might have some trouble...








I'll be right and you be left


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sista!
> 
> 
> Beer then a mirror, you'll find the other.............
> ...



ya know that you, miz Belle and Moonpie has bout said the same thing----now aint that a funny coincidence


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm, lemme think on it & see if I can't think of 'nother name then.....................



Don't you start today....Almost everyone at the Blast called me Tiny,although someone did call me a big ol teddy bear


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

300 pounds of corn waiting to be bagged up out of the barrel for tomorrow. Oh, and forget what i said earlier, it's raining here now.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Moonpie, is ya bout half rite today



Howdee Do Beerkus.   I is all rite today, considrin my condition


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'll be right and you be left



so long as I am drinking Coke I am fine with it,just don't expect me to bail ya out


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya know that you, miz Belle and Moonpie has bout said the same thing----now aint that a funny coincidence



ya got a pm


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdee Do Beerkus.   I is all rite today, considrin my condition



kinda like my granddaddy said to me one time "Son, I'm in pretty good shape fer the shape  I'm in. Only problem is I aint in no kinda shape"



jmfauver said:


> so long as I am drinking Coke I am fine with it,just don't expect me to bail ya out



Good we'll make a fine pair,you drink Coke and I'll drink Rum


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya know that you, miz Belle and Moonpie has bout said the same thing----now aint that a funny coincidence



What same thing ////?\\\\


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> kinda like my granddaddy said to me one time "Son, I'm in pretty good shape fer the shape  I'm in. Only problem is I aint in no kinda shape"
> 
> 
> 
> Good we'll make a fine pair,you drink Coke and I'll drink Rum



That works for me,but if ya steal any of my coke it is on


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> ya got a pm



I shorely do-------wait how'd ya know that


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> What same thing ////?\\\\



bout if I go with the beer first I wont have no trouble with findin the trouble


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I shorely do-------wait how'd ya know that



I am a good guesser


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya know that you, miz Belle and Moonpie has bout said the same thing----now aint that a funny coincidence



Anyway 



jmfauver said:


> That works for me,but if ya steal any of my coke it is on



Hey Tiny, I mean Mike.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tiny, I mean Mike.



you want one to


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you want one to



Can't read the smiley. But can not imagine, coming from you, it be anything but nice.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Can't read the smiley. But can not imagine, coming from you, it be anything but nice.



then ya mite be mistaken, cuz from here it looks like hes hittin ya with a hammer


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> then ya mite be mistaken, cuz from here it looks like hes hittin ya with a hammer



A big hammer


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 27, 2010)

happy tuesday afternoon guys and gals,hope erbody is just peachy


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 27, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> happy tuesday afternoon guys and gals,hope erbody is just peachy



Afternoon ( almost evening)...


----------



## Resica (Jul 27, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> I always wanted to be the 777th post of somethin'



Me too!!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 27, 2010)

Resica said:


> Me too!!!!


 
 Cheater!  

I got no mo posts to stay on the 777


----------



## Resica (Jul 27, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Cheater!
> 
> I got no mo posts to stay on the 777


A cheater, not me!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 27, 2010)

You like 776!!!!


----------



## Brassman (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello, everybody.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, everybody.



hey Brassman long time no see


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

Everyone still bein' haved??


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2010)

when swimming in a pool, is it required to scream and make as much noise as humanly possible, for as long as humanly possible?


i hate the brats next door.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, everybody.



Howdy.



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Everyone still bein' haved??



Naw...I'm still whole...lol.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Everyone still bein' haved??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

off ta go drink one with the birds


----------



## Brassman (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey, Hankus.  Hi, Doug.  Slip, why don't you grab a beer & jump in with them?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Everyone still bein' haved??



The answer is Yes. How else could it be 



Brassman said:


> Hello, everybody.



Howdee Do... Old friend to others.  New friend to me 



Sweetwater said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Naw...I'm still whole...lol.



Ya clean off the paint before putin ?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> The answer is Yes. How else could it be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah..How you moon pie?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh yeah..How you moon pie?



Contented at the moment. Suppers almost on the table  When Onions are cookin... I'm gettin ready


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

one of lifes little lessons:
When you have a cooler full of hogmeat, don't wait 10 days to wash it out. 
This has been a public service announcement from WLRN( Winder Lickers Redneck Network)


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Contented at the moment. Suppers almost on the table  When Onions are cookin... I'm gettin ready



Just ate some fine pork chops.



rhbama3 said:


> one of lifes little lessons:
> When you have a cooler full of hogmeat, don't wait 10 days to wash it out.
> This has been a public service announcement from WLRN( Winder Lickers Redneck Network)


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> one of lifes little lessons:
> When you have a cooler full of hogmeat, don't wait 10 days to wash it out.
> This has been a public service announcement from WLRN( Winder Lickers Redneck Network)



WOW   suppers almost on the table and I got a good visual of the scent.  Not as hungry as a minute ago   Done it myself w/ fish.  Another scent  think I might wait awhile before supper


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> WOW   suppers almost on the table and I got a good visual of the scent.  Not as hungry as a minute ago   Done it myself w/ fish.  Another scent  think I might wait awhile before supper



 nice avatar Moonpie


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nice avatar Moonpie



 dats my beerkus Hankus


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> WOW   suppers almost on the table and I got a good visual of the scent. Not as hungry as a minute ago  Done it myself w/ fish. Another scent  think I might wait awhile before supper


 
Give me a bit and I'll post a pic of a cheesecake that'll make you slap some one close to ya 

By the way is this one cute puppy pic  little guy is growin like a weed    he'll be readey come goose season


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> one of lifes little lessons:
> When you have a cooler full of hogmeat, don't wait 10 days to wash it out.
> This has been a public service announcement from WLRN( Winder Lickers Redneck Network)


during the hottest days of this summer.....Nice!!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Give me a bit and I'll post a pic of a cheesecake that'll make you slap some one close to ya
> 
> By the way is this one cute puppy pic  little guy is growin like a weed    he'll be readey come goose season



cute little thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

Where's all this rain y'all speak of.....I got a mere 1/4" yesterday....need more.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> one of lifes little lessons:
> When you have a cooler full of hogmeat, don't wait 10 days to wash it out.
> This has been a public service announcement from WLRN( Winder Lickers Redneck Network)



Durn!!!!! I was wonderin what that smell was that floated this way.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Give me a bit and I'll post a pic of a cheesecake that'll make you slap some one close to ya
> 
> By the way is this one cute puppy pic  little guy is growin like a weed    he'll be readey come goose season



Beautiful pup and good pic!!!


Hello drivelers


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's all this rain y'all speak of.....I got a mere 1/4" yesterday....need more.



We managed to get a few drops around here......but not near enough to do any good...... the lightening show was good though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Durn!!!!! I was wonderin what that smell was that floated this way.......



KBH....How you doin"???


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 27, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Give me a bit and I'll post a pic of a cheesecake that'll make you slap some one close to ya



Ready to slap 



slip said:


> during the hottest days of this summer.....Nice!!
> cute little thing.



the heavy heat 



Jeff said:


> Where's all this rain y'all speak of.....I got a mere 1/4" yesterday....need more.



over there by them... NOT US 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Durn!!!!! I was wonderin what that smell was that floated this way.......



Fish r Hogs... 10 days makes anything BAD


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Howdy Kaintuck


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> KBH....How you doin"???


doin purty good........got some chickens dancin on a hot grill right this minute and i am drainkin' a few oat sodas..


MoonPie said:


> Ready to slap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good evenin' moonie.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Kaintuck



evenin brother hank


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

In da House.....


Howdy folks..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> In da House.....
> 
> 
> Howdy folks..



hey feller ya holdin up wid that pain auhite


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> In da House.....
> 
> 
> Howdy folks..



RM....... what up bro?? good to see ya last weekend!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin brother hank



bout ready fer huntin to get here yet?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey feller ya holdin up wid that pain auhite



Yeah, The Knee is feeling alot better..  Just had to keep it in check ya know


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> RM....... what up bro?? good to see ya last weekend!!



You too my man.  Looks like I will have ya sticker soon.  My buddy called me today and is getting geared up again
You gonna make it to FPG??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeah, The Knee is feeling alot better..  Just had to keep it in check ya know



Knees aint no fun. I had mine worked over bout 2 yrs ago, and if I go overkill it still gives me trouble.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> bout ready fer huntin to get here yet?


Been shootin my bow everyday.....just got all my arras re- fletched, and she is drivin tacks at 20 yards just got a little fine tuning to do 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> You too my man.  Looks like I will have ya sticker soon.  My buddy called me today and is getting geared up again
> You gonna make it to FPG??



Gonna be at FPG for sure!!! can't wait!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Knees aint no fun. I had mine worked over bout 2 yrs ago, and if I go overkill it still gives me trouble.



I hear ya, Had mine drained 5 years ago, ( 42 cc's ) and a shot of the good stuff in it.  Been good till I got back on to doing the dirt bike riding.  Now I just ride for fun.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Knees aint no fun. I had mine worked over bout 2 yrs ago, and if I go overkill it still gives me trouble.



mine are headin that way........


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Been shootin my bow everyday.....just got all my arras re- fletched, and she is drivin tacks at 20 yards just got a little fine tuning to do
> Heck, I just started shooting a Re-curve.  I can hit the target....
> 
> Gonna be at FPG for sure!!! can't wait!!



Cool..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I hear ya, Had mine drained 5 years ago, ( 42 cc's ) and a shot of the good stuff in it.  Been good till I got back on to doing the dirt bike riding.  Now I just ride for fun.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mine are headin that way........



mine was a baaaaaaaaaad break, and now I'm gonna pay for it for a long time. Got some artificial bone, some reworked cartilage, a plate bout 10" or so. It took 47 staples to close the operatin slice


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

Anything cool goin' on??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Anything cool goin' on??



Just us Hemen talkin Bout our  ahh  Old football injuries..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mine was a baaaaaaaaaad break, and now I'm gonna pay for it for a long time. Got some artificial bone, some reworked cartilage, a plate bout 10" or so. It took 47 staples to close the operatin slice



ouch......when you do something you go big!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Anything cool goin' on??



howdy GB!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Anything cool goin' on??



no maam aint nuttin to see


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ouch......when you do something you go big!!!



yeah but I learned somethin very important--if ya get on sumthin ya better have a good way to get off


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

How in the world did my hunting stuff get so disorganized? Buckshot, batteries, and SD cards all mixed in with thermacell refills? That ain't right....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Just us Hemen talkin Bout our  ahh  Old football injuries..



Is that what they're calling it now? 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> howdy GB!!!



Hiya LongTall!!!



Hankus said:


> no maam aint nuttin to see



I didn't ask if there was anything to see. You ain't gotta see it to know what's going on.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How in the world did my hunting stuff get so disorganized? Buckshot, batteries, and SD cards all mixed in with thermacell refills? That ain't right....



Sounds like the anti-hunting Gremlin's at work...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Sounds like the anti-hunting Gremlin's at work...



Congress??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Sounds like the anti-hunting Gremlin's at work...



Or vegetarians??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How in the world did my hunting stuff get so disorganized? Buckshot, batteries, and SD cards all mixed in with thermacell refills? That ain't right....



sounds like my stuff---when ya get through puttin yours back right ya want to werk on mine 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> I didn't ask if there was anything to see. You ain't gotta see it to know what's going on.



In that case I shoulda said "It sure aint the weather"


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Congress??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Sounds like the anti-hunting Gremlin's at work...





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Congress??





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Or vegetarians??



naw naw its the wendigo


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sounds like my stuff---when ya get through puttin yours back right ya want to werk on mine
> 
> 
> 
> In that case I shoulda said "It sure aint the weather"







Redneck Maguiver said:


>



Oh yeah. I went there.



Hankus said:


> naw naw its the wendigo



Like I said... po-tay-to, po-tah-to.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

Alright folks, Gotta run for a bit,  Catch ya'll later


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Oh yeah. I went there.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said... po-tay-to, po-tah-to.



well it would explain the smell that bamer released without implicating himself any further


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Or vegetarians??



you been talking to Bubbette?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't know how it taste but it's the first I've made


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't know how it taste but it's the first I've made



looks like it tastes good


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't know how it taste but it's the first I've made



Hey Mike( notice i didn't say Buttercup)! 
I meant to post about your  pic earlier. That is one gorgeous Pup!
Hope your enjoying your retirement and Miz Becca hasn't rearranged your skull with a skillet yet!


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all!

Hope everyones day has been a good one.

Not so bad here,other than weedeater flying apart and hitting me about the facial area.

Sure wish S&S Was open so I could buy one for three times what its worth!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hope everyones day has been a good one.
> 
> ...



find yer camper


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 27, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't know how it taste but it's the first I've made



I iz droolin' all over my keyboard.........


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> find yer camper



Naw Bro

I had a few leads.Got some info from a cpl neighbors.Detectives dont really wanna mess with it.Im leaving for Mississippi soon.When I get back I will follow up on them.

You find the beer I left for you man?

Text inbound,thats my company cell number.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Mike( notice i didn't say Buttercup)!
> I meant to post about your pic earlier. That is one gorgeous Pup!
> Hope your enjoying your retirement and Miz Becca hasn't rearranged your skull with a skillet yet!


 
Thanks bud I'm enjoyin being retired and havin a pup to play with and we're lucky that Miz Becca is still workin so she don't have to put up with me on a full time bases


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Naw Bro
> 
> I had a few leads.Got some info from a cpl neighbors.Detectives dont really wanna mess with it.Im leaving for Mississippi soon.When I get back I will follow up on them.
> 
> ...



______---

_________

done drank em and the 1/5 beside em

wont do no good mines broked, jus holler real loud


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 27, 2010)

well folks I am fixin to get some rack time......good talkin to y'all. Have a good night!!! holler atcha tomorrow


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> well folks I am fixin to get some rack time......good talkin to y'all. Have a good night!!! holler atcha tomorrow



seed ya kaintuck


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ______---
> 
> _________
> 
> ...



I will bring another case by tomorrow.

Thats the girl from Austell


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I will bring another case by tomorrow.
> 
> Thats the girl from Austell



dont worry bout it til thursday, cause I'm tyin one on the size of a tanker then


----------



## Hankus (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont worry bout it til thursday, cause I'm tyin one on the size of a tanker then



I will bring two cases then.

Can I crash there?

I gotta get out and do something.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How in the world did my hunting stuff get so disorganized? Buckshot, batteries, and SD cards all mixed in with thermacell refills? That ain't right....



Ya still messin' with that voodoo witch woman?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

Good evening folks!!.........Mike if you are still around to see this..........Good looking pup!!..........looks like he is contemplating his next item for destruction!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.........Mike if you are still around to see this..........Good looking pup!!..........looks like he is contemplating his next item for destruction!!



Evenin' Rutt!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

Evenin' again, y'all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Ya still messin' with that voodoo witch woman?


I got enough ammo and batteries to take her out and get a thousand trailcam pic's of it!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.........Mike if you are still around to see this..........Good looking pup!!..........looks like he is contemplating his next item for destruction!!


Hey Mitch! Make Tagbabe get up earlier next time! 



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Rutt!!!


Hey Jeff!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Rutt!!!


Evening Jeff!!.........Grass was all but dead, and quit growing here after the weekend of 100 degree temps.........Then it went and rained last night!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' again, y'all.


Evening Belle!!........Figured you would have been in bed by now!!



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Mitch! Make Tagbabe get up earlier next time!


Hey Robert!!.........................Can't blame that one on Tag!!.........I'll take credit for being late


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got enough ammo and batteries to take her out and get a thousand trailcam pic's of it!
> 
> Hey Mitch! Make Tagbabe get up earlier next time!
> 
> ...



Hey there Robert You goin to the woods???



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!.........Grass was all but dead, and quit growing here after the weekend of 100 degree temps.........Then it went and rained last night!!



  Same here...thought I was gonna get some time off, but all i got was 1/4". Just enough to keep it alive.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey there Robert You goin to the woods???
> 
> 
> 
> Same here...thought I was gonna get some time off, but all i got was 1/4". Just enough to keep it alive.



tomorrow is fill feeders, swap cards and batteries in trailcams, and shoot the new pistol for some practice day.
Gonna prolly wait till Fishbait gets here this weekend to hunt. It's awful hot to be hunting this time of year, but you can't do anything but try to drink enough water and stay in the shade.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Belle!!........Figured you would have been in bed by now!!
> 
> Hey Robert!!.........................Can't blame that one on Tag!!.........I'll take credit for being late



I'll be makin' my way there shortly. Had a rough night last night, so I'm just doing a little unwinding before completely crashing.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here...thought I was gonna get some time off, but all i got was 1/4". Just enough to keep it alive.


Got a 1/2" here!!........Gonna have to start the cycle over again tomorrow or the next day!!



rhbama3 said:


> tomorrow is fill feeders, swap cards and batteries in trailcams, and shoot the new pistol for some practice day.
> Gonna prolly wait till Fishbait gets here this weekend to hunt. It's awful hot to be hunting this time of year, but you can't do anything but try to drink enough water and stay in the shade.


It's too hot to do much of anything outside!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> tomorrow is fill feeders, swap cards and batteries in trailcams, and shoot the new pistol for some practice day.
> Gonna prolly wait till Fishbait gets here this weekend to hunt. It's awful hot to be hunting this time of year, but you can't do anything but try to drink enough water and stay in the shade.



Do the hogs know to come to the shade to get kilt?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'll be makin' my way there shortly. Had a rough night last night, so I'm just doing a little unwinding before completely crashing.


Hope you sleep well tonight!!



Bubbette said:


> Do the hogs know to come to the shade to get kilt?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Do the hogs know to come to the shade to get kilt?



Ya'll see what i have to deal with?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll see what i have to deal with?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Do the hogs know to come to the shade to get kilt?





rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll see what i have to deal with?


Maybe you could use this heat to your advantage!!...........Pigs don't sweat....right.......find where they cool off, and.................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maybe you could use this heat to your advantage!!...........Pigs don't sweat....right.......find where they cool off, and.................



I know where they are but the energy it would take to climb down into the hollows to get to them would kill me. We are huntin' some really steep terrain and the mudholes are all the way down. I'd rather sit in a deer stand and let them come to me instead.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll see what i have to deal with?



You said that you need to stay in the shade cause it's hot. I just asked a simple question. I don't see how that's crazy? 'course, now I see why you're a vegetarian.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3,
This message is hidden because Bubbette is on your ignore list.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I know where they are but the energy it would take to climb down into the hollows to get to them would kill me. We are huntin' some really steep terrain and the mudholes are all the way down. I'd rather sit in a deer stand and let them come to me instead.


I can understand that!!......Never much cared for an uphill drag!!.........We don't have much for hills around here!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> rhbama3,
> This message is hidden because Bubbette is on your ignore list.



Do you feel the cyber skillets flying? You're about to get yoself in trouble!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

ahhhh..........
peace and quiet.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2010)

walking around in the woods barefoot today... i found out just how much gum balls SUCK!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

slip said:


> walking around in the woods barefoot today... i found out just how much gum balls SUCK!



there are worse things you can step on( or in).


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 27, 2010)

Evening folk.. 

Just dropping back in to see whats up..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> rhbama3,
> This message is hidden because Bubbette is on your ignore list.





Bubbette said:


> Do you feel the cyber skillets flying? You're about to get yoself in trouble!





rhbama3 said:


> ahhhh..........
> peace and quiet.




I really want to  here, but I dare not


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Do you feel the cyber skillets flying? You're about to get yoself in trouble!





rhbama3 said:


> ahhhh..........
> peace and quiet.


Ummm.........Best of luck to you Robert!!



slip said:


> walking around in the woods barefoot today... i found out just how much gum balls SUCK!





rhbama3 said:


> there are worse things you can step on( or in).


Fire ants!!.......Poo of any kind!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ummm.........Best of luck to you Robert!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nite Mitch.....yeah I got a 14-15 hr day ahead of me tomorrow....better call it a night.

Nite Y'all


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm fine guys. She left town for a couple of days. She plans to come back Thursday at which point i'll leave town for a couple of days.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> there are worse things you can step on( or in).



i was on snake watch

amazing how quiet it is. being barefoot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

aww, man....
I was gonna read the "reasons men prefer guns to women" thread but it's already been tomahawked.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, i gotta call it a night. Ya;ll have a good one!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> aww, man....
> I was gonna read the "reasons men prefer guns to women" thread but it's already been tomahawked.


It is still there or a new one has surfaced!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I know where they are but the energy it would take to climb down into the hollows to get to them would kill me. We are huntin' some really steep terrain and the mudholes are all the way down. I'd rather sit in a deer stand and let them come to me instead.



I didn't know there was such a thang as steep terrain in Stewart county.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 28, 2010)

morning all


----------



## Hankus (Jul 28, 2010)

mornen Tiny


I called ya Tiny


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning all



Mernin Idjit #1. 



Hankus said:


> mornen Tiny
> 
> 
> I called ya Tiny




Mernin Idjit #2. 

Its the "Beerkus and Mikey" Show....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen Tiny
> 
> 
> I called ya Tiny



Do I need to get the hammer back out


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mernin Idjit #1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Morning Folks!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mernin Idjit #1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who you callin an Igjit,get back to makin some BBQ 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning Folks!!



Morning Rutt


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mernin Idjit #1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning Folks!!



Hey Mitch!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 28, 2010)

Mornin Heather 

Mornin Boss, Rutt, Beerkus and Mikey


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Heather
> 
> Mornin Boss, Rutt, Beerkus and Mikey



Howdy Mr. Sterlo!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 28, 2010)

Well gotta hit the shower and get on the road.
Later folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2010)

Mornin'Folks!!! Gotta work a 15 hr. day today....Y'all have a good HUMP day


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 28, 2010)

Morning folks..

Hope all is well this Hump day...


----------



## baldfish (Jul 28, 2010)

Mornin folks Tryin to get both eyes open
more coffee


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

Mernin!!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 28, 2010)

good mernin! just wanted to stop in and say hello to everyone before i headed out on business! try not to lick too many winders!


----------



## baldfish (Jul 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> good mernin! just wanted to stop in and say hello to everyone before i headed out on business! try not to lick too many winders!


Don't get too rough on them folks! 



baldfish said:


>



 Helllooo my B, B & B Bro!!  How's life been treating you??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Morning y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning y'all!



Mornin Sista, hope you slept well!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 28, 2010)

Mornin' Folks.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Sista, hope you slept well!



Morning! Slept well, but woke up with a headache. Ugh. So much for a day off. I had scheduled Saturday off too (birthday). Nope. Gotta work. And I've gotta work AFTER work too (babysitting). Happy birthday. Silly me. I thought it'd be at least minorly enjoyable. But instead I'm dressing up as a pirate for our gold-buying party at the store.



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Folks.



Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Folks.


Mornin sulli! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning! Slept well, but woke up with a headache. Ugh. So much for a day off. I had scheduled Saturday off too (birthday). Nope. Gotta work. And I've gotta work AFTER work too (babysitting). Happy birthday. Silly me. I thought it'd be at least minorly enjoyable. But instead I'm dressing up as a pirate for our gold-buying party at the store.
> 
> Mornin!



Aawww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 don't judge the outcome just yet, ya never know............... plus, take notes from OFH's pirate outfit, you can't tell me you won't knock'em dead in an outfit like that!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin sulli!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pics please??? lol


----------



## baldfish (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning y'all!



Mornin Red



Keebs said:


> Don't get too rough on them folks!
> 
> 
> 
> Helllooo my B, B & B Bro!!  How's life been treating you??



Just fine workin and playin when I can
and you


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Sista, hope you slept well!



Morning Sista!



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Folks.



Wazzzzup Jamie!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning! Slept well, but woke up with a headache. Ugh. So much for a day off. I had scheduled Saturday off too (birthday). Nope. Gotta work. And I've gotta work AFTER work too (babysitting). Happy birthday. Silly me. I thought it'd be at least minorly enjoyable. But instead I'm dressing up as a pirate for our gold-buying party at the store.



I would love to dress up like a Pirate on my birthday!~


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Mornin Red
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin, Charlie-warlie!



OutFishHim said:


> Morning Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not the dressing up, it's the work part. lol


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Pics please??? lol


hold on.....................
HEY OFH, can ya oblige???????? 



baldfish said:


> Mornin Red
> 
> Just fine workin and playin when I can
> and you


same here! 



OutFishHim said:


> Morning Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



send her your pic sista! or even better, come on down & help get her ready!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> It's not the dressing up, it's the work part. lol



The day should go by quickly if you're having fun.  Just don't dwell on it..



Keebs said:


> hold on.....................
> HEY OFH, can ya oblige????????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baldfish (Jul 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there gonna a be a veiwing for 2 hawt womens dressed as pirates


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 28, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Is there gonna a be a veiwing for 2 hawt womens dressed as pirates



Oh lawd!






Meebee......



Alright, gotta wash this color out of my hair!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

Mornin y'all.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.........Mike if you are still around to see this..........Good looking pup!!..........looks like he is contemplating his next item for destruction!!


 
Thanks Mitch   Actually he's getting much better about not needing to chew every thing in sight I think it helps that me him and Macey are together all the time. Takes a bit to wear him out but when he crashes he crashes hard. 

Morning Keebs, OFH. GB,baldfish and the rest of you jokers playin around on your puter when you should be workin


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hold on.....................
> HEY OFH, can ya oblige????????
> 
> 
> ...



Helping to get me ready would be great!



OutFishHim said:


> The day should go by quickly if you're having fun.  Just don't dwell on it..



I'm gonna try. That's kinda why I chose pirates...Our store is in competition with other stores on who can be the most creative. Everyone else is doing a luau or beach theme, even a 70s theme. But it's a gold-buying party, and gold and pirates just go together. I'm gonna try to have fun while working. Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to keep it...um...professional, so the hawt outfits are gonna have to be tamed...



baldfish said:


> Is there gonna a be a veiwing for 2 hawt womens dressed as pirates



 Did Charlie-warlie just call me hawt? 



OutFishHim said:


> Oh lawd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.


Hey Sweet!  Got that honey-do list done yet? 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thanks Mitch   Actually he's getting much better about not needing to chew every thing in sight I think it helps that me him and Macey are together all the time. Takes a bit to wear him out but when he crashes he crashes hard.
> 
> Morning Keebs, OFH. GB,baldfish and the rest of you jokers playin around on your puter when you should be workin



MIKEYYYYY!!  I was watchin my hummers the other day & wondered how you was adjusting to retirement!!  Looks like it's going good!!   AND FYI, I AM working...........I just multi-task better than others........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Helping to get me ready would be great!
> 
> I'm gonna try. That's kinda why I chose pirates...Our store is in competition with other stores on who can be the most creative. Everyone else is doing a luau or beach theme, even a 70s theme. But it's a gold-buying party, and gold and pirates just go together. I'm gonna try to have fun while working. Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to keep it...um...professional, so the hawt outfits are gonna have to be tamed...
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.



Morning, sweetie.



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thanks Mitch   Actually he's getting much better about not needing to chew every thing in sight I think it helps that me him and Macey are together all the time. Takes a bit to wear him out but when he crashes he crashes hard.
> 
> Morning Keebs, OFH. GB,baldfish and the rest of you jokers playin around on your puter when you should be workin



He is so adorable!! I love the puppy face!!




I'll be back y'all. Gotta go do some stuff around the house.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thanks Mitch   Actually he's getting much better about not needing to chew every thing in sight I think it helps that me him and Macey are together all the time. Takes a bit to wear him out but when he crashes he crashes hard.
> 
> Morning Keebs, OFH. GB,baldfish and the rest of you jokers playin around on your puter when you should be workin



Mornin...nice puppy.



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Helping to get me ready would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd make a burlap bag look hawt.
Mornin.



Keebs said:


> Hey Sweet!  Got that honey-do list done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> MIKEYYYYY!!  I was watchin my hummers the other day & wondered how you was adjusting to retirement!!  Looks like it's going good!!   AND FYI, I AM working...........I just multi-task better than others........



Hey keebs...yeah...got everything the Mrs. and her sister wanted done....now it's bonus round time. Gotta git in the hiney kissing points cuz I'm going catfishing on the etowah friday night.


----------



## baldfish (Jul 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh lawd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you do that dressed up as pirate 



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.



Mornin



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Helping to get me ready would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Alright, gotta wash this color out of my hair!



Wait a minute...I thought you told me those were natural highlights.  What else ain't you bein straight about ?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wait a minute...I thought you told me those were natural highlights.  What else ain't you bein straight about ?





Mornin Sterlo and Baldfish.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 28, 2010)

Mornin feller.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin...nice puppy.
> You'd make a burlap bag look hawt.
> Mornin.
> Hey keebs...yeah...got everything the Mrs. and her sister wanted done....now it's bonus round time. Gotta git in the hiney kissing points cuz I'm going catfishing on the etowah friday night.


Aaahhh, gotta love the points system!!  



Sterlo58 said:


> Wait a minute...I thought you told me those were natural highlights.  What else ain't you bein straight about ?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sweet! Got that honey-do list done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> MIKEYYYYY!! I was watchin my hummers the other day & wondered how you was adjusting to retirement!! Looks like it's going good!!  AND FYI, I AM working...........I just multi-task better than others........


 
Oh yea I remember when I was pretty good at that myself and real quick at hittin the hide button iffin someone walked in  Can't say there was much adjustment in this retirement thing goofin off just seems to come naturally for me  Havin Chase is almost like a full time job  He'll be about 6 months old when duck/goose season gets here and I think he's going to make me a pretty good dawg.



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning, sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That face is just for the camera GB  The rest of the time it's pure hoodlum  Poor Macey really gets the worst of it them sharp little puppy teeth have both her ears swoll up but got to give the old girl credit for never havin pups of her own she sure has takin to him. Hope he pays attention and learns from her to


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhh, gotta love the points system!!



It's that karma thang we were talkin bout yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh yea I remember when I was pretty good at that myself and real quick at hittin the hide button iffin someone walked in  Can't say there was much adjustment in this retirement thing goofin off just seems to come naturally for me  Havin Chase is almost like a full time job  He'll be about 6 months old when duck/goose season gets here and I think he's going to make me a pretty good dawg.
> 
> That face is just for the camera GB  The rest of the time it's pure hoodlum  Poor Macey really gets the worst of it them sharp little puppy teeth have both her ears swoll up but got to give the old girl credit for never havin pups of her own she sure has takin to him. Hope he pays attention and learns from her to


Yeah, even though I face my door, I still hit the hide button! 
I have a new pup too, "Dooby" that is giving Cutter a run for her money, but like Macey, she's taken to him & teaching him too............ does them good to have someone to play & exercise with! 



Sweetwater said:


> It's that karma thang we were talkin bout yesterday.


Yep!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Morning, fine people of the internet!
Slept late, drinking coffee, and no time table for the day. I could learn to like this whole off the week thing.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.



Good morning Sweet Cheeks!



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thanks Mitch   Actually he's getting much better about not needing to chew every thing in sight I think it helps that me him and Macey are together all the time. Takes a bit to wear him out but when he crashes he crashes hard.
> 
> Morning Keebs, OFH. GB,baldfish and the rest of you jokers playin around on your puter when you should be workin



Hey Mike!  Long time!  How's retirement treatin' ya?



GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm gonna try. That's kinda why I chose pirates...Our store is in competition with other stores on who can be the most creative. Everyone else is doing a luau or beach theme, even a 70s theme. But it's a gold-buying party, and gold and pirates just go together. I'm gonna try to have fun while working. Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to keep it...um...professional, so the hawt outfits are gonna have to be tamed...



I think ya'll will win.    What is the prize?

Just pull the top up a little or button the other..





baldfish said:


> Can you do that dressed up as pirate



Sorry for ruining your visualization, but I typically do not wear anything in the shower...



Sterlo58 said:


> Wait a minute...I thought you told me those were natural highlights.  What else ain't you bein straight about ?



Nice try Kneel......Everyone knows my highlights are covered up!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, fine people of the internet!
> Slept late, drinking coffee, and no time table for the day. I could learn to like this whole off the week thing.


me too, can ya find me a sugardaddy to help me out?? 



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Sweet Cheeks!
> Hey Mike!  Long time!  How's retirement treatin' ya?
> I think ya'll will win.    What is the prize?
> Just pull the top up a little or button the other..
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> me too, can ya find me a sugardaddy to help me out??



How much sugar you want?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How much sugar you want?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Sweet Cheeks!



Good mornin OutHawtHim.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

I hate to leave such fine company but i gotta go see what the Hogs of Stewart County are up to. Got the truck loaded and i'll be back this afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate to leave such fine company but i gotta go see what the Hogs of Stewart County are up to. Got the truck loaded and i'll be back this afternoon.



Have fun, don't forget the water!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin...nice puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're sweet... I'd need a lot of help in order to do that. Good thing I sew!



baldfish said:


> Can you do that dressed up as pirate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Wait a minute...I thought you told me those were natural highlights.  What else ain't you bein straight about ?







Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin feller.



Morning Sterlo!



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh yea I remember when I was pretty good at that myself and real quick at hittin the hide button iffin someone walked in  Can't say there was much adjustment in this retirement thing goofin off just seems to come naturally for me  Havin Chase is almost like a full time job  He'll be about 6 months old when duck/goose season gets here and I think he's going to make me a pretty good dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our chocolate lab Daisy is a little over 3. We were so surprised that she hardly ever chewed anything. She wasn't destructive at all. She took care of her toys (we still have her puppy toys) and chewed only on what she was allowed to. She learned real quick that if you chew something up you can't play with it anymore. Her parent-dogs had a lot of human traits, so she inherited them and studied people too. She's awesome. She had that same mischevious little puppy face.



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, fine people of the internet!
> Slept late, drinking coffee, and no time table for the day. I could learn to like this whole off the week thing.


 
I need one of those. Wanna work retail for a while? 



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Sweet Cheeks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember....



Sweetwater said:


> Good mornin OutHawtHim.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate to leave such fine company but i gotta go see what the Hogs of Stewart County are up to. Got the truck loaded and i'll be back this afternoon.



Be careful in the heat in that "steep terrain". 

Have a good day bama.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

Is it me or is it chilly in here?? Ya know... that feeling you get when think youve seen a ghost or something??  Maybe my workplace is haunted.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Is it me or is it chilly in here?? Ya know... that feeling you get when think youve seen a ghost or something??  Maybe my workplace is haunted.



close the door,the AC is running


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> close the door,the AC is running



Uhhhh... go, like, fix a laptop or something.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Is it me or is it chilly in here?? Ya know... that feeling you get when think youve seen a ghost or something??  Maybe my workplace is haunted.



Put yer man bra on...yer gonna put somebody's eye out.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Uhhhh... go, like, fix a laptop or something.



Sorry no laptops to fix,no one has had any alcohol issues lately



Sweetwater said:


> Put yer man bra on...yer gonna put somebody's eye out.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Sorry no laptops to fix,no one has had any alcohol issues lately



Glad ya liked that.

Mornin.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Glad ya liked that.
> 
> Mornin.



That was funny,I don't care who ya are


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Put yer man bra on...yer gonna put somebody's eye out.


 
But.. but... i like 'em flappin in  da breeze!


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

good afternoon!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> But.. but... i like 'em flappin in  da breeze!



Que Tom Petty...


"And I'm freeee....."


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2010)

you people is crazy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

slip said:


> you people is crazy



whatchumean "you".... "You" is one of the YOUtoo!!


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

he is one of them bunch of people aint he.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

mattech said:


> he is one of them bunch of people aint he.



Yep, to da bone!


----------

